# The "if we ain't wadin, we're eatin" Driveler....



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Les Miles (Jun 24, 2011)

Woohoo!!!! A new driveler thread!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Woohoo!!!! A new driveler thread!



I got hawngry....what's fer lunch???


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 24, 2011)

Corn dogs


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Corn dogs



Me likes corndogs 

Don't tell MUD.....he either get's the short end of the stick, or the mustard explodes on his nice shirt!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2011)

I wisht I was drinkin lunch


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I wisht I was drinkin lunch



I will help you out. . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I wisht I was drinkin lunch




I left that option open in the title 



gobbleinwoods said:


> I will help you out. . .


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks gooble


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I left that option open in the title



Had to give up wadin fer the most part. Seems like I like to go bout neck deep on a giraffe


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Had to give up wadin fer the most part. Seems like I like to go bout neck deep on a giraffe




 You can start back at anytime, creek ain't goin nowhere


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You can start back at anytime, creek ain't goin nowhere



round here its pert near dried up


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 24, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Had to give up wadin fer the most part. Seems like I like to go bout neck deep on a giraffe


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 24, 2011)

Party pooper


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 24, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Party pooper



I see you like my pic!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

Hankus said:


> round here its pert near dried up



You won't be needin that giraffe then


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I see you like my pic!



I knew one of you had to be lurking around


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

What's fer lunch???

besides corndogs 

I've eatin up all my leftovers


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 24, 2011)

Trying to keep the herd together


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Trying to keep the herd together



 

Ahhh....I knew it, it's a conspiracy to keep the driveler's rounded up for the most part. Don't want us grazin all over the board, huh?? 

Hey....the grass is always greener on the other side


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 24, 2011)

S'up y'all?

Still in PCB,ain't killed any of the family yet,but mom has threatened dad.
Quack the idjit got salt water on his phone,so I didn't get to hear from him til yesterday,so no fishing with him.
Been beautiful all week,great wave riding on boogie,but undertow was very bad causing red flag days.
One man drowned a few days ago just a little way down the beach


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> S'up y'all?
> 
> Still in PCB,ain't killed any of the family yet,but mom has threatened dad.
> Quack the idjit got salt water on his phone,so I didn't get to hear from him til yesterday,so no fishing with him.
> ...



Howdy JeffR.....sounds like y'all havin a good time so far, stay safe!!


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 24, 2011)

any Milkshakes in here ....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

Nugefan said:


> any Milkshakes in here ....




Not lately....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

Here ya go Nuge....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Me likes corndogs
> 
> Don't tell MUD.....he either get's the short end of the stick, or the mustard explodes on his nice shirt!!!



GREAT thread title, it's the truth Ate 
golden corral, i got out of there with no food stains Now time to sit back and wait on 5, Come on 5 , Bring it


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 24, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> GREAT thread title, it's the truth Ate
> golden corral, i got out of there with no food stains Now time to sit back and wait on 5, Come on 5 , Bring it



I had Golden Corral for lunch as well!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2011)

Friday afternoon, on Call, sitting at work doing a mountain of paperwork........and i hate it.
Time for some double strength coffee.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 24, 2011)

How's the duck gumbo coming?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2011)

Quick, quick drive by, ya'll please send up a prayer for my friend that came to visit, he took his tractor up to his property, idjit forgot his key so goes under the cable, on the way in it was ok, on the way out, not so good, got flipped off the tractor, he is in the ambulance inroute to the hospital............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I had Golden Corral for lunch as well!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Quick, quick drive by, ya'll please send up a prayer for my friend that came to visit, he took his tractor up to his property, idjit forgot his key so goes under the cable, on the way in it was ok, on the way out, not so good, got flipped off the tractor, he is in the ambulance inroute to the hospital............



Oh no , hope everythings ok, that will ruin your weekend


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Quick, quick drive by, ya'll please send up a prayer for my friend that came to visit, he took his tractor up to his property, idjit forgot his key so goes under the cable, on the way in it was ok, on the way out, not so good, got flipped off the tractor, he is in the ambulance inroute to the hospital............




Dang.....sorry to hear that Keebs!!! I've almost been raked off of a tractor by tree limbs, not a good feelin. I hope he's ok


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 24, 2011)

This is especially for Keebs (and all of my other fellow drivelers.)  Look at this photo and just imagine that you are one of the floating pieces of ice on this water.  Yep, I know that you are feeling "Cooler" already.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Quick, quick drive by, ya'll please send up a prayer for my friend that came to visit, he took his tractor up to his property, idjit forgot his key so goes under the cable, on the way in it was ok, on the way out, not so good, got flipped off the tractor, he is in the ambulance inroute to the hospital............



Dang Keebs, we never know what is around the next curve in the road do we.  Hope your friend will be OK.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Quick, quick drive by, ya'll please send up a prayer for my friend that came to visit, he took his tractor up to his property, idjit forgot his key so goes under the cable, on the way in it was ok, on the way out, not so good, got flipped off the tractor, he is in the ambulance inroute to the hospital............


 

Prayers sent Keebs !!! sure missed seeing you last night.... gonna have to make a special trip to Fitzbeccaville soon I reckon, just to get to see you...
Try to have a good weekend.. Hope all is OK with your friend.
My sister's mother in law had an accident yest.. she called me on the way home from Black beards last night, she was leaning on the railing on her porch, the rail broke, she pitched out into the yard & broke her neck, they have to decide to take her off the machine, nothing they could do. she is in her late 70's. waiting on more details form Sherrie.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

southwoodshunter said:


> Prayers sent Keebs !!! sure missed seeing you last night.... gonna have to make a special trip to Fitzbeccaville soon I reckon, just to get to see you...
> Try to have a good weekend.. Hope all is OK with your friend.
> My sister's mother in law had an accident yest.. she called me on the way home from Black beards last night, she was leaning on the railing on her porch, the rail broke, she pitched out into the yard & broke her neck, they have to decide to take her off the machine, nothing they could do. she is in her late 70's. waiting on more details form Sherrie.



Lord, that's terrible...  for that Family

Hello Ms Wanda....good to see you around!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Quick, quick drive by, ya'll please send up a prayer for my friend that came to visit, he took his tractor up to his property, idjit forgot his key so goes under the cable, on the way in it was ok, on the way out, not so good, got flipped off the tractor, he is in the ambulance inroute to the hospital............



Prayers for your friend Keebs


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Lord, that's terrible...  for that Family
> 
> Hello Ms Wanda....good to see you around!!!


Thanks Jeff... Haven't been on much, computer died in the fall & was spending all of the fall & spring in the woods...moved into a new place in Feb & have been busy painting, working in flower beds & started a small garden... gonna have to get back in the swing of gettin on here everyday.. miss all ya'll folks..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2011)

southwoodshunter said:


> Prayers sent Keebs !!! sure missed seeing you last night.... gonna have to make a special trip to Fitzbeccaville soon I reckon, just to get to see you...
> Try to have a good weekend.. Hope all is OK with your friend.
> My sister's mother in law had an accident yest.. she called me on the way home from Black beards last night, she was leaning on the railing on her porch, the rail broke, she pitched out into the yard & broke her neck, they have to decide to take her off the machine, nothing they could do. she is in her late 70's. waiting on more details form Sherrie.



Thats awful , prayers for the family


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

southwoodshunter said:


> Thanks Jeff... Haven't been on much, computer died in the fall & was spending all of the fall & spring in the woods...moved into a new place in Feb & have been busy painting, working in flower beds & started a small garden... gonna have to get back in the swing of gettin on here everyday.. miss all ya'll folks..



Sounds like you've been really busy...that's a good thing, but you have been missed


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> This is especially for Keebs (and all of my other fellow drivelers.)  Look at this photo and just imagine that you are one of the floating pieces of ice on this water.  Yep, I know that you are feeling "Cooler" already.



Ahhh, so cool and refreshing


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2011)

Howdy folks. Once again, we had a good time last night. It was great to see some old friends, and nice meetin` you, Mud.

Keebs and Wanda, I do hope that all will be well with ya`lls folks.

Wanda, as always good to see you.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 24, 2011)

southwoodshunter said:


> Thanks Jeff... Haven't been on much, computer died in the fall & was spending all of the fall & spring in the woods...moved into a new place in Feb & have been busy painting, working in flower beds & started a small garden... gonna have to get back in the swing of gettin on here everyday.. miss all ya'll folks..



You do not write, you do don't call.   

good to see you Miss Wanda


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 24, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats awful , prayers for the family


 
Thanks for the prayers... will send you the fishing report on Blackshear as soon as I get one . 



Jeff C. said:


> Sounds like you've been really busy...that's a good thing, but you have been missed


 
Aaaaww shucks.. Thanks Jeff.. Hope Jared has a great Birthday....
Been trying to stay busy, plus have my son & grandson at the house most weekends, & for some  reason they think I am the cook... they place orders like they are at waffle house.. 
they enjoy my cooking so I better not complain huh..lol  
about to head home.. Ya'll have a good evening...


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks. Once again, we had a good time last night. It was great to see some old friends, and nice meetin` you, Mud.
> 
> Keebs and Wanda, I do hope that all will be well with ya`lls folks.
> 
> Wanda, as always good to see you.


 
Always good to see ya'll too Nick... I am gonna work on those turtle shells this weekend. gonna get with you soon about that fox, gotta get him outta the freezer before Hunter sees it by the ice cream...




threeleggedpigmy said:


> You do not write, you do don't call.
> 
> good to see you Miss Wanda


 
I'm so sorry AJ.. have been reading about the upcoming baby thou.. Congrats to you two...  saw her pic with all the pregnant uh men ...lol was very cute..


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2011)

Lord I am ready for an ice cold beer


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2011)

*What's missing from this picture?
*


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> *What's missing from this picture?
> *View attachment 607372



Quality?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks. Once again, we had a good time last night. It was great to see some old friends, and nice meetin` you, Mud.
> 
> Keebs and Wanda, I do hope that all will be well with ya`lls folks.
> 
> Wanda, as always good to see you.


Like wise Nic, enjoyed it


southwoodshunter said:


> Thanks for the prayers... will send you the fishing report on Blackshear as soon as I get one .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks



hdm03 said:


> Lord I am ready for an ice cold beer


 Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



YaraG. said:


> *What's missing from this picture?
> *View attachment 607372





hdm03 said:


> Quality?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 24, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> *What's missing from this picture?
> *View attachment 607372



Yara, you and Me is all that I see that is missing !!!!  I'll head south/southwest and you head southwest and we will meet up and eat some of those good vittles right along with the rest of the "gang".


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> *What's missing from this picture?
> *



A Jersey Rican?


----------



## Otis (Jun 24, 2011)

Jawjian womenz are da devil!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 24, 2011)

A storms a brewin here folks. I will check back later.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2011)

Otis said:


> Jawjian womenz are da devil!





That is what is so good about them. Every man wants a little bit of the devil in his horse, his dog, and his Lady.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That is what is so good about them. Every man wants a little bit of the devil in his horse, his dog, and his Lady.



I don't know if thats a new contry song or a sig line!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm headed to Apple Bees with my she devil! See yall later to nite!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry to hear Keebs and Southernwoodshunter  thoughts and prayers.


Well I pulled corn and turned on the sprinkler so it will rain in Covington area soon.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Quick, quick drive by, ya'll please send up a prayer for my friend that came to visit, he took his tractor up to his property, idjit forgot his key so goes under the cable, on the way in it was ok, on the way out, not so good, got flipped off the tractor, he is in the ambulance inroute to the hospital............





southwoodshunter said:


> Prayers sent Keebs !!! sure missed seeing you last night.... gonna have to make a special trip to Fitzbeccaville soon I reckon, just to get to see you...
> Try to have a good weekend.. Hope all is OK with your friend.
> My sister's mother in law had an accident yest.. she called me on the way home from Black beards last night, she was leaning on the railing on her porch, the rail broke, she pitched out into the yard & broke her neck, they have to decide to take her off the machine, nothing they could do. she is in her late 70's. waiting on more details form Sherrie.



Sorry to hear about both your friends/family members.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2011)

Otis said:


> Jawjian womenz are da devil!



Whimp!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

Otis said:


> Jawjian womenz are da devil!



Air it out, brother!!!  



Sterlo58 said:


> A storms a brewin here folks. I will check back later.



One brewin close by here also...



Nicodemus said:


> That is what is so good about them. Every man wants a little bit of the devil in his horse, his dog, and his Lady.



Roger that!!! cept for the Horse and got too much in one of the dogs 



kmckinnie said:


> I don't know if thats a new contry song or a sig line!



I hear ya...



kmckinnie said:


> I'm headed to Apple Bees with my she devil! See yall later to nite!



Mon back...



gobbleinwoods said:


> Sorry to hear Keebs and Southernwoodshunter  thoughts and prayers.
> 
> 
> Well I pulled corn and turned on the sprinkler so it will rain in Covington area soon.



It's a brewin here.... just got some grape maters, nana peppers, and a couple reglar maters


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Air it out, brother!!!


DON'T TELL HIM TO DO THAT!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> DON'T TELL HIM TO DO THAT!!!!



 

You're right.....


*Nevermind Otis!!!*


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

Bottom fell out here....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey Jeff, finally sank my teefies into some of dem skrimps tonight. Man they were good. Had a couple of bigguns in that bag too..


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2011)

Phew, got all my punkins and gourds planted right in time!


slip dont play with lightning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Jeff, finally sank my teefies into some of dem skrimps tonight. Man they were good. Had a couple of bigguns in that bag too..




Yeehawwww!!! Glad you enjoyed 'em Hugh. They were some nice ones alright.

I'm boilin a sack of crawfish tomorrow for Jared's birfday and a cousin of mine 



slip said:


> Phew, got all my punkins and gourds planted right in time!
> 
> 
> slip dont play with lightning.



Nosir, me either....once was all it took me to not stand around and look at it no more


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> Quality?


ME!


mudracing101 said:


> Like wise Nic, enjoyed it
> Thanks
> 
> Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Yara, you and Me is all that I see that is missing !!!!  I'll head south/southwest and you head southwest and we will meet up and eat some of those good vittles right along with the rest of the "gang".


They left ya out to huh!?!?  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> A Jersey Rican?



BadBadBad boy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

Everybody feelin better, Yara???


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2011)

I know yhe drunkestg driveler


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I know yhe drunkestg driveler



Did you find beerthirty?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I know yhe drunkestg driveler



 

You got that giraffe round the neck???


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2011)

slip said:


> Phew, got all my punkins and gourds planted right in time!
> 
> 
> slip dont play with lightning.





I planted a new kind of squash (to me) today, as an experiment. Gonna plant some friole pinto beans tomorrow. Got em soakin` in a bucket of water overnight. 



I would speak to Yara, but I speck she`s mad...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I planted a new kind of squash (to me) today, as an experiment. Gonna plant some friole pinto beans tomorrow. Got em soakin` in a bucket of water overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> I would speak to Yara, but I speck she`s mad...



ya speck huh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I planted a new kind of squash (to me) today, as an experiment. Gonna plant some friole pinto beans tomorrow. Got em soakin` in a bucket of water overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> I would speak to Yara, but I speck she`s mad...



I'm thinkin about planting more squash myself, Nic. The doggone borers got mine


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 24, 2011)

been a long week and I need to unwind.  Later all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> ya speck huh?



Speck so...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm thinkin about planting more squash myself, Nic. The doggone borers got mine





They got mine too. I`m gonna put in a few more hills of them too.




Hello Yara...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2011)

I have more squash planted and pulled my sweet corn tonight before the rain moved in.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2011)

Talked to Keebs. Said ol feller would live. She be on later


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 24, 2011)

Thats good!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't want to be on call anymore. Just finished an emergency heart, and the dadblame ER is wearing out the beeper today. 
On a different note, i just got to make it till 0700 on monday morning and then i can play.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> They got mine too. I`m gonna put in a few more hills of them too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gobbleinwoods said:


> I have more squash planted and pulled my sweet corn tonight before the rain moved in.



What's the chances of them borers getting back on them 



Hankus said:


> Talked to Keebs. Said ol feller would live. She be on later



Good to hear....



rhbama3 said:


> I don't want to be on call anymore. Just finished an emergency heart, and the dadblame ER is wearing out the beeper today.
> On a different note, i just got to make it till 0700 on monday morning and then i can play.



Come on 0700 Monday!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2011)

Jeff, I`m gonna plant mine in a different place. Since I don`t use chemicals or store bought fertilizers, I might be feedin` bugs.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did you find beerthirty?



I found part of me 



Jeff C. said:


> You got that giraffe round the neck???



I got that rascal by the short hairs


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I planted a new kind of squash (to me) today, as an experiment. Gonna plant some friole pinto beans tomorrow. Got em soakin` in a bucket of water overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> I would speak to Yara, but I speck she`s mad...



Never had any luck with pumpkins before, but this year im putting all i got into them Didnt soak the seeds but its plenty wet outside now.




Dang that lightning has sat right over us for atleast a half hour now .... dogs want out, aint gunna happen.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2011)

slip said:


> Never had any luck with pumpkins before, but this year im putting all i got into them Didnt soak the seeds but its plenty wet outside now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I`ve always had good luck plantin` and growin` pumpkins.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Everybody feelin better, Yara???


Not yet but I'm overdosing everyone with vitamin c.



Nicodemus said:


> I planted a new kind of squash (to me) today, as an experiment. Gonna plant some friole pinto beans tomorrow. Got em soakin` in a bucket of water overnight.
> 
> 
> 
> I would speak to Yara, but I speck she`s mad...


Ya speck wrong .... I wuv my Papa Nic, even though he forgot me.



boneboy96 said:


> ya speck huh?


Quit picking on him or I'll find ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Jeff, I`m gonna plant mine in a different place. Since I don`t use chemicals or store bought fertilizers, I might be feedin` bugs.




Yeah...I don't have the space to relocate them (small garden), I'm gonna give it a try though. I don't use any either, but if they get back on there, I'll douse them with an insecticidal soap this time.



Hankus said:


> I found part of me
> 
> 
> 
> I got that rascal by the short hairs




Hang onnnnn!!



slip said:


> Never had any luck with pumpkins before, but this year im putting all i got into them Didnt soak the seeds but its plenty wet outside now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My brother just called me and said he saw a bolt of lightning that started out blue, then it cracked and shifted to a yellow and actually saw burning particles falling


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Not yet but I'm overdosing everyone with vitamin c.
> 
> 
> Ya speck wrong .... I wuv my Papa Nic, even though he forgot me.
> ...





Post #78, last line..


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Post #78, last line..



Hello handsome ... hows the family doing?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve always had good luck plantin` and growin` pumpkins.



Nic, you have any luck with Cantaloupe??? I never have, but sure wish I could. :


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve always had good luck plantin` and growin` pumpkins.



I try something a little different each year with them, still end up with powdery mildew ... this year i think im going to try a soaker hose ... maybe that'll fix it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Hello handsome ... hows the family doing?



We are good. Gettin` ready to celebrate our son`s birthday tomorrow. How are ya`ll doin`? Better, I hope.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Nic, you have any luck with Cantaloupe??? I never have, but sure wish I could. :




I`ve had purty good luck with them. cantalopes and watermelons love new ground. if you ever start a new garden spot, plant them there an see what happens.




slip said:


> I try something a little different each year with them, still end up with powdery mildew ... this year i think im going to try a soaker hose ... maybe that'll fix it.



I`m fixin` to go to soaker hoses too. Less water waste.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> We are good. Gettin` ready to celebrate our son`s birthday tomorrow. How are ya`ll doin`? Better, I hope.



Please tell him I say Happy Birthday. We aren't well yet but we are in Gods hands and will be soon enough. As for Troy ... my biggest baby  I think he's a goner he keeps rolling over like a cat, wanting me to rub his belly and rock him like an infant. I'd post a pic but I think he'd kill me.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2011)

*Troys last words ...*

I want to say its delirium, due to fever but I just don't know. He is accusing his perfect wife of wanting him gone, dead, missing.


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve had purty good luck with them. cantalopes and watermelons love new ground. if you ever start a new garden spot, plant them there an see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, less water waste is also a big bonus.
Im thinking of building a big rain barrel over the winter ... sure tired of dealing with a drought, and it seems to come every year just about ... may as well get used to it and work around it.


YaraG. said:


> Please tell him I say Happy Birthday. We aren't well yet but we are in Gods hands and will be soon enough. As for Troy ... my biggest baby  I think he's a goner he keeps rolling over like a cat, wanting me to rub his belly and rock him like an infant. I'd post a pic but I think he'd kill me.



Wait ... you mean you havent shot him yet?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2011)

I`ll relay the message to the overgrown rascal.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> We are good. Gettin` ready to celebrate our son`s birthday tomorrow. How are ya`ll doin`? Better, I hope.



Tell him Happy Birthday...we're celebratin Jared's tomorrow also. Boilin up 35 lbs of my avatar with fixins, hangin around a cement pond, then hittin a movie. Then we'll commence to devour some cake and ice cream. 



Nicodemus said:


> I`ve had purty good luck with them. cantalopes and watermelons love new ground. if you ever start a new garden spot, plant them there an see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got the micro irrigation (spray heads), but gonna go to the drip heads.



YaraG. said:


> Please tell him I say Happy Birthday. We aren't well yet but we are in Gods hands and will be soon enough. As for Troy ... my biggest baby  I think he's a goner he keeps rolling over like a cat, wanting me to rub his belly and rock him like an infant. I'd post a pic but I think he'd kill me.



Somethin tells me he's milkin it...._can't say that I blame him_


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2011)

slip said:


> Yeah, less water waste is also a big bonus.
> Im thinking of building a big rain barrel over the winter ... sure tired of dealing with a drought, and it seems to come every year just about ... may as well get used to it and work around it.
> 
> 
> Wait ... you mean you havent shot him yet?



I don't have a silencer for any of the guns in this house.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell him Happy Birthday...we're celebratin Jared's tomorrow also. Boilin up 35 lbs of my avatar with fixins, hangin around a cement pond, then hittin a movie. Then we'll commence to devour some cake and ice cream.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've tested that theory out ... nope not this time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell him Happy Birthday...we're celebratin Jared's tomorrow also. Boilin up 35 lbs of my avatar with fixins, hangin around a cement pond, then hittin a movie. Then we'll commence to devour some cake and ice cream.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I would figure that Jersey would make a purty good nurse.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2011)

Anybody wanna play "find the frozen ducks" in the deep freezer?
Think i'm gonna cook ducks tomorrow and then make Duck Gumbo sunday. 
I've been out of gumbo for two months and need a fix bad!


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> I don't have a silencer for any of the guns in this house.



Oh, well ... shoulda told me, ill send mine to you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> I don't have a silencer for any of the guns in this house.



use a pillow.

Umm........... forget i said that!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 24, 2011)

southwoodshunter said:


> Thanks Jeff... Haven't been on much, computer died in the fall & was spending all of the fall & spring in the woods...moved into a new place in Feb & have been busy painting, working in flower beds & started a small garden... gonna have to get back in the swing of gettin on here everyday.. miss all ya'll folks..



I miss my sweet Wander.  


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I would figure that Jersey would make a purty good nurse.



 who lied to you I've squeezed his sore ribs, had him water the garden, squeezed his face, pinched his buttocks to move faster, put a pillow over his snoring face, and now I am smothering him under the comforter. This should teach him never to kiss me while sick! Oh and now he can't have kids ... I boiled his friends in the jacuzzi.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Anybody wanna play "find the frozen ducks" in the deep freezer?
> Think i'm gonna cook ducks tomorrow and then make Duck Gumbo sunday.
> I've been out of gumbo for two months and need a fix bad!



Well, you just flung a cravin on me.  I'd better pickup some blue crab tomorrow, I like it in my Gumbo


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> who lied to you I've squeezed his sore ribs, had him water the garden, squeezed his face, pinched his buttocks to move faster, put a pillow over his snoring face, and now I am smothering him under the comforter. This should teach him never to kiss me while sick! Oh and now he can't have kids ... I boiled his friends in the jacuzzi.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> who lied to you I've squeezed his sore ribs, had him water the garden, squeezed his face, pinched his buttocks to move faster, put a pillow over his snoring face, and now I am smothering him under the comforter. This should teach him never to kiss me while sick! Oh and now he can't have kids ... I boiled his friends in the jacuzzi.



Well Good God....no wonder he's sick!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2011)

slip said:


> Oh, well ... shoulda told me, ill send mine to you.


Now you tell me? Now that I am running a fever and can't hold a gun straight?


rhbama3 said:


> use a pillow.
> 
> Umm........... forget i said that!



This would be ideal but I don't have the energy and couldn't stand the screams coming from under the pillow. "Baby please don't I thought you loved me" blah blah blah.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, you just flung a cravin on me.  I'd better pickup some blue crab tomorrow, I like it in my Gumbo



I seriously thought about making the seafood chowder at the same time, but man! That would be an undertaking having to keep everything straight. 
Can't wait to make seafood chowder using redfish, crabs, and shrimp but it'll have ot be a different day.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Anybody wanna play "find the frozen ducks" in the deep freezer?
> Think i'm gonna cook ducks tomorrow and then make Duck Gumbo sunday.
> I've been out of gumbo for two months and need a fix bad!





How could they migrate to the bottom of the freezer in less than one week?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Well Good God....no wonder he's sick!!



I object! He was sick before he ever met me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> How could they migrate to the bottom of the freezer in less than one week?



I've got  a few wood ducks vacuum packed to go along with the birds Quack gave me. It's gonna be a big batch!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> I object! He was sick before he ever met me.





At least you ain`t mad at me no more.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I seriously thought about making the seafood chowder at the same time, but man! That would be an undertaking having to keep everything straight.
> Can't wait to make seafood chowder using redfish, crabs, and shrimp but it'll have ot be a different day.



I'd like to get that recipe from you, never really made one, don't know why


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> I object! He was sick before he ever met me.




Yeah....but it sounds like he is sicker now!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> At least you ain`t mad at me no more.


I was never mad at you silly. How can anyone be upset with you.


Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....but it sounds like he is sicker now!!!



What can I say, I bring out the best in everyone


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 24, 2011)

slip said:


> Yeah, less water waste is also a big bonus.
> Im thinking of building a big rain barrel over the winter ... sure tired of dealing with a drought, and it seems to come every year just about ... may as well get used to it and work around it.
> 
> 
> Wait ... you mean you havent shot him yet?



Slip, RB's dad catches rainwater too but he has a system rigged up to catch the condensate from the air conditioning unit.  It runs into collection bucket and he has some sort of small pump rigged up to pump it up into a 55 gallon drum.  He says he fills a 55 gallon drum every other day.


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Slip, RB's dad catches rainwater too but he has a system rigged up to catch the condensate from the air conditioning unit.  It runs into collection bucket and he has some sort of small pump rigged up to pump it up into a 55 gallon drum.  He says he fills a 55 gallon drum every other day.



Dang! Thats a good idea.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2011)

slip said:


> Dang! Thats a good idea.



It's pure distilled water, no chlorine in it. Troy mumble this from his death bead. He say you can get the pump from an HVAC supply house and it's called a condensate pump.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> I was never mad at you silly. How can anyone be upset with you.
> 
> 
> What can I say, I bring out the best in everyone



 



Tag-a-long said:


> Slip, RB's dad catches rainwater too but he has a system rigged up to catch the condensate from the air conditioning unit.  It runs into collection bucket and he has some sort of small pump rigged up to pump it up into a 55 gallon drum.  He says he fills a 55 gallon drum every other day.




Heyyyyy Ms Tag....I didn't realize they put out that much...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd like to get that recipe from you, never really made one, don't know why



Not a problem if i can find it. Half of our recipes are from books, the other half are little scraps of paper all over the cabinet. Guess which ones are on bits of paper? 

Looks like this batch of gumbo will be featuring 5 whole wood ducks, 3 mallards, and a Gadwall.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyyy Ms Tag....I didn't realize they put out that much...



Hey Jeff ... yeah I think he was surprised too!  Of course this was last July/August when the air was wringing wet.  



YaraG. said:


> It's pure distilled water, no chlorine in it. Troy mumble this from his death bead. He say you can get the pump from an HVAC supply house and it's called a condensate pump.



Hey girlie ... hope ya'll are on the mend soon.  



rhbama3 said:


> Not a problem if i can find it. Half of our recipes are from books, the other half are little scraps of paper all over the cabinet. Guess which ones are on bits of paper?
> 
> Looks like this batch of gumbo will be featuring 5 whole wood ducks, 3 mallards, and a Gadwall.



Yumm.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Not a problem if i can find it. Half of our recipes are from books, the other half are little scraps of paper all over the cabinet. Guess which ones are on bits of paper?
> 
> Looks like this batch of gumbo will be featuring 5 whole wood ducks, 3 mallards, and a Gadwall.



That's gonna be a BIG batch. I've lost some cherished recipes for that same reason


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Hey Jeff ... yeah I think he was surprised too!  Of course this was last July/August when the air was wringing wet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you hun. How's Tucker doing, haven't seen much of him on FB.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2011)

Can someone please make me some brownies and deliver them? I'm going to kill someone soon, if I don't get chocolate soon.


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> It's pure distilled water, no chlorine in it. Troy mumble this from his death bead. He say you can get the pump from an HVAC supply house and it's called a condensate pump.



Thats good to know, thanks.


Looks like i might have me a project to build this winter.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Not a problem if i can find it. Half of our recipes are from books, the other half are little scraps of paper all over the cabinet. Guess which ones are on bits of paper?
> 
> Looks like this batch of gumbo will be featuring 5 whole wood ducks, 3 mallards, and a Gadwall.



Do you keep the feathers for tying flies?


Good evening all


----------



## Hankus (Jun 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got the micro irrigation (spray heads), but gonna go to the drip heads



seems I know a feller used to install drip lines 



YaraG. said:


> It's pure distilled water, no chlorine in it. Troy mumble this from his death bead. He say you can get the pump from an HVAC supply house and it's called a condensate pump.



basically......... yep. Shuld I bring one when I journey north


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That's gonna be a BIG batch. I've lost some cherished recipes for that same reason



actually, by the time you cook the ducks, debone and shred the meat, then let it simmer down, you need quite a few. The hardest part is shredding and making sure there are no shot left in it. Steel shot is not something you want to bite down on.


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Can someone please make me some brownies and deliver them? I'm going to kill someone soon, if I don't get chocolate soon.



Make brownies, or shoot the old sickly fella, you pick..... i cant do both lady.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2011)

Hankus said:


> seems I know a feller used to install drip lines
> 
> 
> 
> basically......... yep. Shuld I bring one when I journey north


My garden could use one.


slip said:


> Thats good to know, thanks.
> 
> 
> Looks like i might have me a project to build this winter.



This sounds like a novel idea, especially for Snowy.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2011)

slip said:


> Make brownies, or shoot the old sickly fella, you pick..... i cant do both lady.



This is a tuff one, hhhhmmmmm. Brownies it is! When should I expect you?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2011)

Jersey, give Troy my regards before ya`ll give him a permanent thump.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 24, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Thank you hun. How's Tucker doing, haven't seen much of him on FB.



He's good ... we've been going to a trainer once a week to get some help with some stuff we were struggling with.  It's too hot to do much work with him right now.  

We went over to Quacks on Wednesday to visit his girl Susie.  I got video but it's borderline pornographic ... Tucker LIKES Susie!    I got to edit it so that it's postable because the shot of Susie biting Mitch on the hand was hilarious.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> actually, by the time you cook the ducks, debone and shred the meat, then let it simmer down, you need quite a few. The hardest part is shredding and making sure there are no shot left in it. Steel shot is not something you want to bite down on.


Lead shot is bad enough!!

Good Evening folks!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 24, 2011)

Evening idgits 

What's going on in here?

BTW - Did anyone watch that rattlesnake wranglers show the other night. 

That old boy that got in the tub with 150 rattlers has lost his cotton-picking mind.


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> This is a tuff one, hhhhmmmmm. Brownies it is! When should I expect you?



 Aww man ...


Soon as my scooter gets me down there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Evening idgits
> 
> What's going on in here?
> 
> ...



Hey Les!
about 15 minutes of that show was all i could stand.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Evening idgits
> 
> What's going on in here?
> 
> ...




I didn`t see it. And since they done hollywoodized Swamp People, I`m about to quit watchin` TV again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Can someone please make me some brownies and deliver them? I'm going to kill someone soon, if I don't get chocolate soon.



Now you flung a Chocolot cravin on me



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Do you keep the feathers for tying flies?
> 
> 
> Good evening all




Sup brudder pigmy??? 



Hankus said:


> seems I know a feller used to install drip lines
> 
> 
> 
> basically......... yep. Shuld I bring one when I journey north



 



rhbama3 said:


> actually, by the time you cook the ducks, debone and shred the meat, then let it simmer down, you need quite a few. The hardest part is shredding and making sure there are no shot left in it. Steel shot is not something you want to bite down on.



10-4....sounds like some good stuff you makin-up there, Rob


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Do you keep the feathers for tying flies?
> 
> 
> Good evening all



Wood ducks have a patch of black and white barred feathers on their flank that make great crappie jigs. I keep those when i can get them. Trout tyers make a lot more use of the whole cape than i do. Not sure about mallards or other ducks. Been a while since i've had a chance to look any over.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2011)

slip said:


> Aww man ...
> 
> 
> Soon as my scooter gets me down there.


I'll start baking them myself then cause waiting for you, I'd get a head full of grey.


Jeff C. said:


> Now you flung a Chocolot cravin on me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I't that time of the month, when a woman kills over chocolate.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Evening idgits
> 
> What's going on in here?
> 
> ...


'Sup Perry!!



rhbama3 said:


> Hey Les!
> about 15 minutes of that show was all i could stand.





Nicodemus said:


> I didn`t see it. And since they done hollywoodized Swamp People, I`m about to quit watchin` TV again.


I missed the snake show??...........Swamp People has done got just to be a little too much!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 24, 2011)

My dream!!!!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 24, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I miss my sweet Wander.  




Thanks Boss....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 24, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> I't that time of the month, when a woman kills over chocolate.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> 'Sup Perry!!
> 
> 
> 
> I missed the snake show??...........Swamp People has done got just to be a little too much!!!



It pretty much follows the same format. They found some colorful characters that look for rattlesnakes( $20 per snake) and then dramatize their experience flipping tree limbs and digging under rocks. Throw in a few closeups of snakes striking the camera and you got the idea.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Les!
> about 15 minutes of that show was all i could stand.



Was you having flashbacks or something? 



Nicodemus said:


> I didn`t see it. And since they done hollywoodized Swamp People, I`m about to quit watchin` TV again.



It was pretty interesting. I was surprised that none of them appeared to be wearing snake boots and were pretty reckless handling some of those snake. The kicker was this guy who climbed into a tub, then had his helpers place a 150 western diamondbacks in there with him so he could break a world record. Just plain nuts if you ask me. 

I know what you mean about Swamp People Nic. Those television producers are killing a good show.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Was you having flashbacks or something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel the same way about "Deadliest Catch". I'm losing interest in that show fast as well.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 24, 2011)

southwoodshunter said:


> Thanks Boss....


Good to see you back around again!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2011)

Good evenin`, Miss Wanda.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good to see you back around again!!



She sat next to me at Blackbeards.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It pretty much follows the same format. They found some colorful characters that look for rattlesnakes( $20 per snake) and then dramatize their experience flipping tree limbs and digging under rocks. Throw in a few closeups of snakes striking the camera and you got the idea.





Les Miles said:


> It was pretty interesting. I was surprised that none of them appeared to be wearing snake boots and were pretty reckless handling some of those snake. The kicker was this guy who climbed into a tub, then had his helpers place a 150 western diamondbacks in there with him so he could break a world record. Just plain nuts if you ask me.
> 
> I know what you mean about Swamp People Nic. Those television producers are killing a good show.





rhbama3 said:


> I feel the same way about "Deadliest Catch". I'm losing interest in that show fast as well.


Axe Men, Deadliest Catch, and Swamp People have all followed the same pattern!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> She sat next to me at Blackbeards.


Braggard!!............You lucky dog!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> She sat next to me at Blackbeards.





Lucky rascal!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2011)

Night folks. 
Gonna watch the "Mounted in Alaska" i had tivo'd and call it a night.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 24, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Axe Men, Deadliest Catch, and Swamp People have all followed the same pattern!!



Choot em Elizabeth?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 24, 2011)

Maybe we should start a show about deer hunters who hunt over corn, turkey hunters that never kill anything, and throw in a colorful local character or two such as an old mountain-man type that is scared of roosters and carries dull hatchets.


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> I'll start baking them myself then cause waiting for you, I'd get a head full of grey.
> 
> 
> I't that time of the month, when a woman kills over chocolate.


 .... 


rhbama3 said:


> I feel the same way about "Deadliest Catch". I'm losing interest in that show fast as well.


Yeah .... same here.


rhbama3 said:


> Night folks.
> Gonna watch the "Mounted in Alaska" i had tivo'd and call it a night.


THAT, is still a good show though, atleast for now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Maybe we should start a show about deer hunters who hunt over corn, turkey hunters that never kill anything, and throw in a colorful local character or two such as an old mountain-man type that is scared of roosters and carries dull hatchets.





Don`t tempt me into changin` that avatar for you...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 24, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Braggard!!............You lucky dog!!





Nicodemus said:


> Lucky rascal!!





rhbama3 said:


> Night folks.
> Gonna watch the "Mounted in Alaska" i had tivo'd and call it a night.


Grinning all the way!!........G'night Bamma!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t tempt me into changin` that avatar for you...



What you got in mind???


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> What you got in mind???





Surprise.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Surprise.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 24, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good to see you back around again!!


Thanks Mitch.. I've missed my family 



Nicodemus said:


> Good evenin`, Miss Wanda.


Evenin Nick... so you are enjoying the recliner... bet Bo is stretched out with you...



rhbama3 said:


> She sat next to me at Blackbeards.


  I started to help you finish off that steak.. looked good... Glad Helen is on the mend with her knee...


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello Wanda


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 24, 2011)

Ya'll boys sure know how to make an ole country girl feel loved....


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Surprise.





threeleggedpigmy said:


>



I don't see nuthin' different yet?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2011)

southwoodshunter said:


> Thanks Mitch.. I've missed my family
> 
> 
> Evenin Nick... so you are enjoying the recliner... bet Bo is stretched out with you...
> ...





That little maneater went on to bed. Vicious varmint!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 24, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hello Wanda



Evenin....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2011)

Ain't reading back just yet ~gasp~ I know, but thank you all, he is sitting here in my chair watching the progess of the wall A/c unit going in that his dad is helping us put in, 2 cracked ribs, pain pills are great!  I will check in later 'cause they are on their way further north so I wanna spend what time I can with them!
Thanks for the support folks, from the bottom of my heart!! 
Wander, hope your friends family finds peace!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 24, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hello Wanda





Nicodemus said:


> That little maneater went on to bed. Vicious varmint!



Bet he still loves me & my kitty talk I did for him...funny little thang was just about on top of my head looking for that cat...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

I go get my chocolot fix.... regardless of the time of the month and there's too much to MQ

Evenin Mitch....Night bammer


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ain't reading back just yet ~gasp~ I know, but thank you all, he is sitting here in my chair watching the progess of the wall A/c unit going in that his dad is helping us put in, 2 cracked ribs, pain pills are great!  I will check in later 'cause they are on their way further north so I wanna spend what time I can with them!
> Thanks for the support folks, from the bottom of my heart!!
> Wander, hope your friends family finds peace!



Thanks girl.. so glad your friend is gonna be ok...
don't look so good for my sister's mother in law,time will tell, they have tough decision to make tomorrow.
 keep em in ya prayers & I will do the same for you..


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ain't reading back just yet ~gasp~ I know, but thank you all, he is sitting here in my chair watching the progess of the wall A/c unit going in that his dad is helping us put in, 2 cracked ribs, pain pills are great!  I will check in later 'cause they are on their way further north so I wanna spend what time I can with them!
> Thanks for the support folks, from the bottom of my heart!!
> Wander, hope your friends family finds peace!



Keebs!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 24, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I don't see nuthin' different yet?


I got one for him, ifn your needs some help 


Keebs said:


> Ain't reading back just yet ~gasp~ I know, but thank you all, he is sitting here in my chair watching the progess of the wall A/c unit going in that his dad is helping us put in, 2 cracked ribs, pain pills are great!  I will check in later 'cause they are on their way further north so I wanna spend what time I can with them!
> Thanks for the support folks, from the bottom of my heart!!
> Wander, hope your friends family finds peace!



That is great news, minor injury he will make a full recovery


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2011)

southwoodshunter said:


> Bet he still loves me & my kitty talk I did for him...funny little thang was just about on top of my head looking for that cat...





That was funny!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ain't reading back just yet ~gasp~ I know, but thank you all, he is sitting here in my chair watching the progess of the wall A/c unit going in that his dad is helping us put in, 2 cracked ribs, pain pills are great!  I will check in later 'cause they are on their way further north so I wanna spend what time I can with them!
> Thanks for the support folks, from the bottom of my heart!!
> Wander, hope your friends family finds peace!




Whewww...wish him well!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I got one for him, ifn your needs some help





Thanks Brother!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 24, 2011)

I like flowers


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Keebs!!!!




Nice avatar Les!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I like flowers



You`re quite welcome.    Ai`nt that the Loozianer state flower?


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That was funny!



sure was... well  Old folks need their sleep.. so I am turnin in... ya'll have a good night.. and I promise not to disappear again...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 24, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I like flowers



Knew you would.



Good night all


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2011)

Night all!


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Night all!



Night Nic.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 24, 2011)

Later folks. Stopping by the SF on my way to bed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2011)

Yep....I better hit the sack myself. Got a long day ahead of me tomorrow, fishin first thing in the mornin, swimmin and sippin cold beverages afterward, boilin and devourin mudbugs-n-stuff, eatin cake-n-ice cream. It's gonna be rough


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> What you got in mind???





Nicodemus said:


> Surprise.






southwoodshunter said:


> Thanks Mitch.. I've missed my family





southwoodshunter said:


> Ya'll boys sure know how to make an ole country girl feel loved....


Missed you too!!



Keebs said:


> Ain't reading back just yet ~gasp~ I know, but thank you all, he is sitting here in my chair watching the progess of the wall A/c unit going in that his dad is helping us put in, 2 cracked ribs, pain pills are great!  I will check in later 'cause they are on their way further north so I wanna spend what time I can with them!
> Thanks for the support folks, from the bottom of my heart!!
> Wander, hope your friends family finds peace!


Hello Darlin!!........................Lucy you got some splainin to do!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 24, 2011)

Just checked but there is no water in the creekBut it is starting to rain a little


----------



## slip (Jun 24, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Just checked but there is no water in the creekBut it is starting to rain a little



Hey 'Fresh.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 25, 2011)

What up buddy? almost time for me to crash..gota work in the morning..Without having to go back and read for hours how is your garden doing???lol


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 25, 2011)

Looks like the trend is bedtime!!............Goodnight Folks!!


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> What up buddy? almost time for me to crash..gota work in the morning..Without having to go back and read for hours how is your garden doing???lol



Doing good, all this rain sure is nice

Take care man, off to bed.

You too, RB.


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 25, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Looks like the trend is bedtime!!............Goodnight Folks!!


night rutt


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 25, 2011)

slip said:


> Doing good, all this rain sure is nice
> 
> Take care man, off to bed.
> 
> You too, RB.



night lil bro...

As my buddy ol HT would say off to the land of sumfin of a nuther..lol.. 

Yall be good catch ya on the dark side of the moon...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2011)

Well well Saturday has arrived and I turned on the large dispenser.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well well Saturday has arrived and I turned on the large dispenser.



Preciate it, but I'm in the mood for some percolated, you got one of those?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Preciate it, but I'm in the mood for some percolated, you got one of those?



I've got your percolator right here!  

http://www.google.com/search?q=perc...ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CCYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=545


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I've got your percolator right here!
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=perc...ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CCYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=545



Preciate it. You wouldn't happen to already have one plugged in, loaded up and percolatin' would you?


----------



## Otis (Jun 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Preciate it. You wouldn't happen to already have one plugged in, loaded up and percolatin' would you?


 



Stove eye feller, get yourself a real coffee pot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

Otis said:


> Stove eye feller, get yourself a real coffee pot.



Shush it Buffy..


----------



## Otis (Jun 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shush it Buffy..


 


You hush or I'll expose your secret hobby.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

Otis said:


> You hush or I'll expose your secret hobby.


Quack already knows, in fact he taught it to me.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 25, 2011)

Otis said:


> You hush or I'll expose your secret hobby.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack already knows, in fact he taught it to me.



OMG, we's in trouble now !!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

Time to refresh the coffee.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I've got your percolator right here!
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=perc...ct=mode&cd=2&ved=0CCYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=545



Either parents or I have owned at least 7 of those that I recognize and remember.  STill have this two of them for camping.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2011)

Good mornin`. Take your choice...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`. Take your choice...



I'll take what's behind curtain number two Chuck!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jun 25, 2011)

Good stuff comes out of a mason jars..


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 25, 2011)

OK Nic, what's floating in the jar?  Don't look like no ice to me. 
I give up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> OK Nic, what's floating in the jar?  Don't look like no ice to me.
> I give up.





That would be called Tennessee Happiness. Good for just about everthang that ails you. Compliments of Miss Tomi.


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 25, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That would be called Tennessee Happiness. Good for just about everthang that ails you. Compliments of Miss Tomi.



Ohhhhhhhhh K, I need to get out more often!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2011)

chicken stock, bell pepper, onion, and celery are heating up for the ducks to take a bath.
Oh, and coffee seems to taste particularly good this morning....


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 25, 2011)

Mornin Bama


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 25, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`. Take your choice...


The java... thanks.  I've not quite moov'd all da mucles yet  !


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> The java... thanks.  I've not quite moov'd all da mucles yet  !


the mason jar will make the muscles moov a lot easier. Or at least you won't acknowledge any pain if present.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Mornin Bama



Morning, Laney!


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Laney!



So let me get this straight. The chicken stock makes the duck taste more like chicken, and gets rid of the greasy wild game taste, right?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

Mernin Bama, Laney. How's you fine folks doin today?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> So let me get this straight. The chicken stock makes the duck taste more like chicken, and gets rid of the greasy wild game taste, right?



Sort of. The chicken stock, pepper, celery, and onion, give the duck a lot of flavor along with cooking out the bitter fat the ducks have. Once the duck meat is falling off the bones, i'll shred it and then the real magic happens with the roux and fried bacon. 
Everything taste better with bacon!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Bama, Laney. How's you fine folks doin today?



Hey Hugh. Doing fine as long as the beeper don't go off.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Everything taste better with bacon!







rhbama3 said:


> Hey Hugh. Doing fine as long as the beeper don't go off.



Yeah Timmay got snagged for some GI action before he could get away from Blackbeards.


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Bama, Laney. How's you fine folks doin today?



Mornin, Hugh?  That's what Nic calls you anyway. 

I'm just full of myself this mornin. Thinking about moving down to S. Ga, and harvesting the crops for the farmers. I love it down there, but then I see Nics temp gauge and think I'll just stick with the 350 degree ovens. At least it isn't direct sun. I think the heat has gotten to me this week though.


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Sort of. The chicken stock, pepper, celery, and onion, give the duck a lot of flavor along with cooking out the bitter fat the ducks have. Once the duck meat is falling off the bones, i'll shred it and then the real magic happens with the roux and fried bacon.
> Everything taste better with bacon!





Duck,,,Yuck!    Well maybe with bacon...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah Timmay got snagged for some GI action before he could get away from Blackbeards.



Yes, i know. I called the OR about the schedule and they told me the team was getting called in but i wasn't needed.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Mornin, Hugh?  That's what Nic calls you anyway.
> 
> I'm just full of myself this mornin. Thinking about moving down to S. Ga, and harvesting the crops for the farmers. I love it down there, but then I see Nics temp gauge and think I'll just stick with the 350 degree ovens. At least it isn't direct sun. I think the heat has gotten to me this week though.



I've worked down there for 5 months through the winter and now the last 7 weeks during the heat and dust bowl. You can have it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2011)

Mudbugs-N- BlueCrabs to commence boilin shortly, Andouille and Boudin on the grill fer some of dem hor-dervses, along with some cold dranks to keep cool-in-da-pool  

Jared's gonna have a good time

Y'all have a good'un too!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mudbugs-N- BlueCrabs to commence boilin shortly, Andouille and Boudin on the grill fer some of dem hor-dervses, along with some cold dranks to keep cool-in-da-pool
> 
> Jared's gonna have a good time
> 
> Y'all have a good'un too!!!



Good deal, Jeff!
I'd throw some sliced Andouille in with the crawfish and crabs while they boil. 
I got about another hour and a half on the ducks boiling.


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2011)

woah ..... morning folks.


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2011)

slip said:


> woah ..... morning folks.



Kilt and buried the thread .... all in one post.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

This Vacation house / condo hunt is driving me up the dang wall!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This Vacation house / condo hunt is driving me up the dang wall!!!





taking a break from deboning and shredding duckmeat. 

It figures that the day would be beautiful since i can't do nuffin. I imagine by Monday afternoon i'll be on the hog farm with 100+ temps.


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> taking a break from deboning and shredding duckmeat.
> 
> It figures that the day would be beautiful since i can't do nuffin. I imagine by Monday afternoon i'll be on the hog farm with 100+ temps.



I really dont know how yall go out there and sit in a stand when its as hot as it has been .... I wouldnt even sit out in this for a deer.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2011)

slip said:


> I really dont know how yall go out there and sit in a stand when its as hot as it has been .... I wouldnt even sit out in this for a deer.



I don't think we'll be doing much afternoon hunting anymore. Once we have the hogs on a schedule, we can usually shoot all we want to fool with in the mornings. Evening hunting, they usually come out right before dark. It sux cleaning a hog( or hogs) that time of day because by the time you finish, it'll be after 10pm before we get back to the house.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2011)

sigh....
back to the ducks.


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> sigh....
> back to the ducks.



with bacon!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> with bacon!


You reading my recipe? 
Yessir, time to fry the bacon and make roux with the drippings and flour. Just got to work up the nerve cause it takes awhile.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

Dang VRBO, what a pain in the rear to navigate. Not enough filters..


----------



## Hankus (Jun 25, 2011)

I think I drank too much or too little last night


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I think I drank too much or too little last night



You gotta do one or the other, anything in between is completely unacceptable.

BTW, how those finals work out?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You gotta do one or the other, anything in between is completely unacceptable.
> 
> BTW, how those finals work out?



I'm not unacceptable. Ima glitch 

Well we ain't pickin crew members just yet but I'm one more step closer, and I didn't have to take two back to pick this one up


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2011)

aaaccckkkkk!!!!
I've gone into salvage mode. I forgot to mix the roux right away with the chicken stock. What a stupid mistake. The roux kept cooking and by the time i realized what i had done, i had already added it to the duck, sausage and veggies. It was slightly burned, but maybe i can save it.
Oh, and El Maya Taco's and taquito's for supper tonight.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This Vacation house / condo hunt is driving me up the dang wall!!!


We usually use these folks!!

http://www.collinsvacationrentals.com/?NCK=usa&gclid=CNKE8beH0qkCFcbBKgodEXnKOg


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> aaaccckkkkk!!!!
> I've gone into salvage mode. I forgot to mix the roux right away with the chicken stock. What a stupid mistake. The roux kept cooking and by the time i realized what i had done, i had already added it to the duck, sausage and veggies. It was slightly burned, but maybe i can save it.
> Oh, and El Maya Taco's and taquito's for supper tonight.



The bacon...what about the bacon?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm so excited about going to bed tonight.  


With the new haircut, it'll be interesting to see if I can roll over without fininding out that I'm being held hostage by Fishbait's shoulder or his dumb little cat. 

No more waking up with a stiff neck from not being able to move. I feel like my head is lighter than air now.   

















Okay, no smartie-pants airheaded blonde jokes.


----------



## ButcherTony (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Laneybird (Jun 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I'm so excited about going to bed tonight.
> 
> 
> With the new haircut, it'll be interesting to see if I can roll over without fininding out that I'm being held hostage by Fishbait's shoulder or his dumb little cat.
> ...





Pics, we need pics!


Been waiting on you all day. Wondering, since you don't like ocean roaches, how do you feel about duck?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> The bacon...what about the bacon?


The whole package of thick cut bacon was what i used to make the roux. Now that everything but the tomatoes are simmering down, it's getting there. Pretty tasty! 


turtlebug said:


> I'm so excited about going to bed tonight.
> 
> 
> With the new haircut, it'll be interesting to see if I can roll over without fininding out that I'm being held hostage by Fishbait's shoulder or his dumb little cat.
> ...



but do you feel smarter or dumberer?


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> The whole package of thick cut bacon was what i used to make the roux. Now that everything but the tomatoes are simmering down, it's getting there. Pretty tasty!
> 
> 
> but do you feel smarter or dumberer?




 Now I've got to clean up my monitor. Thanks, Robert!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Now I've got to clean up my monitor. Thanks, Robert!



she's gonna kill me......


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 25, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Pics, we need pics!
> 
> 
> Been waiting on you all day. Wondering, since you don't like ocean roaches, how do you feel about duck?



No pics, it's not "fixed". Kind of frizzy after that rain and horrible humidity today. 

How do I feel about duck?  

Hmmmm, I treated them as pets and used to feed em bubble gum when we lived at Florence Marina.    





rhbama3 said:


> The whole package of thick cut bacon was what i used to make the roux. Now that everything but the tomatoes are simmering down, it's getting there. Pretty tasty!
> 
> 
> but do you feel smarter or dumberer?



Well, I feel like I lost of a little of the "dumb blonde" persona with every inch.    Actually I probably look less stressed cause I'm not straining to hold my head up anymore. 




Laneybird said:


> Now I've got to clean up my monitor. Thanks, Robert!



Stop encouraging him.    




rhbama3 said:


> she's gonna kill me......




Nah, you get a pass tonight cause you finally took that horrid picture of Woozer down.  




Ooops, forgot I have tree rat food in the trunk. Gotta go feed my little buddies so they won't be so scared when I walk out with the recurve.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We usually use these folks!!
> 
> http://www.collinsvacationrentals.com/?NCK=usa&gclid=CNKE8beH0qkCFcbBKgodEXnKOg



Yeah, been checking them out. Need another couple with kids to afford their places.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I'm so excited about going to bed tonight.
> 
> 
> With the new haircut, it'll be interesting to see if I can roll over without fininding out that I'm being held hostage by Fishbait's shoulder or his dumb little cat.
> ...



Did you go and whack all of that pretty hair off?


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> she's gonna kill me......



Lucky you. Free pass...only you brother, only you.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well, I feel like I lost of a little of the "dumb blonde" persona with every inch.    Actually I probably look less stressed cause I'm not straining to hold my head up anymore.
> 
> :



Being blonde isn't that scornful now is it?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> No pics, it's not "fixed". Kind of frizzy after that rain and horrible humidity today.
> 
> How do I feel about duck?
> 
> ...



what made them afraid of the recurve in the first place? 
Hope i have good news to report Monday. Still gotta fix that stand but things are looking good to get off early and go check pig porn.


----------



## Artmom (Jun 25, 2011)

Okay...so, I got the small project at Muddy's completed today. He got the remainder of the brick this morning so I could finish. This is the same thing I'm working on in my back yard - that I mentioned in the thread about the mini back yard project - except I that I am still waiting on my "fill dirt" (step dad).........

Turned out okay, I think. And I KNOW it's not level - so, NO CRITICISM! I'm no brick mason, doggone it! This was just to cover an area that looked really bad (rock & dirt) - a quick fix.

Going to add three planters (containers) and fill them with an assortment of heat tolerant plants.


----------



## Artmom (Jun 25, 2011)

Time to go cut the potatoes and onions and heat a skillet......


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2011)

Very nice brickwork, Sarah. That`s too much work to do in this kind of weather though! 


What`chall cookin`?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

Artmom said:


> Okay...so, I got the small project at Muddy's completed today. He got the remainder of the brick this morning so I could finish. This is the same thing I'm working on in my back yard - that I mentioned in the thread about the mini back yard project - except I that I am still waiting on my "fill dirt" (step dad).........
> 
> Turned out okay, I think. And I KNOW it's not level - so, NO CRITICISM! I'm no brick mason, doggone it! This was just to cover an area that looked really bad (rock & dirt) - a quick fix.
> 
> Going to add three planters (containers) and fill them with an assortment of heat tolerant plants.



Nice work Sarah, but you keep doin' all that domesticatin' of his yard and folks around him are gonna start talkin'.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 25, 2011)

Artmom said:


> Okay...so, I got the small project at Muddy's completed today. He got the remainder of the brick this morning so I could finish. This is the same thing I'm working on in my back yard - that I mentioned in the thread about the mini back yard project - except I that I am still waiting on my "fill dirt" (step dad).........
> 
> Turned out okay, I think. And I KNOW it's not level - so, NO CRITICISM! I'm no brick mason, doggone it! This was just to cover an area that looked really bad (rock & dirt) - a quick fix.
> 
> Going to add three planters (containers) and fill them with an assortment of heat tolerant plants.



Looks fantastic Sarah ... how 'bout you come stay with me for a week or three??    .... you won't even need to do the planters, I'm a low maintenance kinda gal.  Just moved into a new office and girl I'm replacing left a philodendron that must be at least 10 years old (she inherited it when she got the office).  I told her she should have taken it with her. I figure it's only a matter of time before I kill it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2011)

Artmom said:


> Okay...so, I got the small project at Muddy's completed today. He got the remainder of the brick this morning so I could finish. This is the same thing I'm working on in my back yard - that I mentioned in the thread about the mini back yard project - except I that I am still waiting on my "fill dirt" (step dad).........
> 
> Turned out okay, I think. And I KNOW it's not level - so, NO CRITICISM! I'm no brick mason, doggone it! This was just to cover an area that looked really bad (rock & dirt) - a quick fix.
> 
> Going to add three planters (containers) and fill them with an assortment of heat tolerant plants.


I actually think you are better off not having it level. If and when it ever rains again, the water will roll off instead of puddling. Puddles on brick can get slick after a while.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2011)

The duck gumbo turned out most excellent. Got it cooling down for a couple of hours and then i can bag it and freeze it. Good stuff!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, been checking them out. Need another couple with kids to afford their places.


There more affordable places...........You just have to shop 6-8 months ahead to get em!!

We are looking at a couple of properties for about $800.00 for the week in October

There is also Sun Coast realty, Anchor Realty, and Prudential manages some as well.............One more I'm not real sure of the name, I think it is David Galloway realty............All I remember is the Galloway part

Make sure you make a stop by Eddie Teache's Oyster bar while you are there


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 25, 2011)

Back from PCB

Had a lot of fun,but there was too much rain up here while we were gone.Had to cut grass first thing


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Make sure you make a stop by Eddie Teache's Oyster bar while you are there


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I'm so excited about going to bed tonight.
> 
> 
> With the new haircut, it'll be interesting to see if I can roll over without fininding out that I'm being held hostage by Fishbait's shoulder or his dumb little cat.
> ...



You mean like these??? 

Q: What do you call an eternity? 
A: Four Blondes in four cars at a four way stop. 

Q: What do SMART Blondes and UFOs have in common? 
A: You always hear about them but never see them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You mean like these???
> 
> Q: What do you call an eternity?
> A: Four Blondes in four cars at a four way stop.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You mean like these???
> 
> Q: What do you call an eternity?
> A: Four Blondes in four cars at a four way stop.
> ...



I've seen her backhand the taste right out of a fellas mouth standing toe to toe with him. He never saw it coming.



Just sayin.


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2011)

Artmom said:


> Okay...so, I got the small project at Muddy's completed today. He got the remainder of the brick this morning so I could finish. This is the same thing I'm working on in my back yard - that I mentioned in the thread about the mini back yard project - except I that I am still waiting on my "fill dirt" (step dad).........
> 
> Turned out okay, I think. And I KNOW it's not level - so, NO CRITICISM! I'm no brick mason, doggone it! This was just to cover an area that looked really bad (rock & dirt) - a quick fix.
> 
> Going to add three planters (containers) and fill them with an assortment of heat tolerant plants.


Looks great.



Les Miles said:


> You mean like these???
> 
> Q: What do you call an eternity?
> A: Four Blondes in four cars at a four way stop.
> ...









Phew .... too much yard, garden and chicken work for one day .... Somebody wake me up around noon tomorrow please.


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2011)

Whats up with me killing this thread over and over?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

slip said:


> Whats up with me killing this thread over and over?


You've got the magic touch..


----------



## HermanMerman (Jun 25, 2011)

Dare I dip my toe in this pond? What goes on in this place anyway?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2011)

HermanMerman said:


> Dare I dip my toe in this pond? What goes on in this place anyway?





This place is kinda like a real community campfire, or a potbelly stove in an old general store. A place to relax and just talk about whatever. Pull you up a coke crate.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> This place is kinda like a real community campfire, or a potbelly stove in an old general store. A place to relax and just talk about whatever. Pull you up a coke crate.


Somebody stole our rocking chairs..


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 25, 2011)

HermanMerman said:


> Dare I dip my toe in this pond? What goes on in this place anyway?



wading, eating, gardening, socializing, some more wading, a touch of drivel ... 


did I mention wading?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebody stole our rocking chairs..




Probably that shyster from Loozianer.


----------



## Otis (Jun 25, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Probably that shyster from Loozianer.


 

So.....any chance of me getting the red button tonight?


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2011)

HermanMerman said:


> Dare I dip my toe in this pond? What goes on in this place anyway?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebody stole our rocking chairs..



I painted them red so no body would know i did it?





dangit


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2011)

Time to hang up the trail camera in the front yard .... dang deer are eating up all the sun flowers wanna atleast see what im dealing with before i set up a battle plan





Ha .... trail camera in the front yard ... "you might be a redneck if ... "


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2011)

Otis said:


> So.....any chance of me getting the red button tonight?



Let me think about it.


----------



## HermanMerman (Jun 25, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> This place is kinda like a real community campfire, or a potbelly stove in an old general store. A place to relax and just talk about whatever. Pull you up a coke crate.



Well, the water seems warm enough to me. Or it could be that glass of muscadine wine that is making me warm...I don't know.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2011)

Otis said:


> So.....any chance of me getting the red button tonight?




No.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2011)

Why is it that after spending ALL DAY making duck gumbo, i'm expected to clean up the kitchen once i finish bagging it up for the freezer? 
Man, that sink is a mess.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> wading, eating, gardening, socializing, some more wading, a touch of drivel ...
> 
> 
> did I mention wading?



Don't forget wading.



Nicodemus said:


> Probably that shyster from Loozianer.



You mean the Corndog from Looseranna?


----------



## Otis (Jun 25, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> No.


 


You ain't no fun. Tell ya what, you let me have the red button and I'll send Slip over to cut your grass.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Why is it that after spending ALL DAY making duck gumbo, i'm expected to clean up the kitchen once i finish bagging it up for the freezer?
> Man, that sink is a mess.....



That doesn't sound fair at all!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

Otis said:


> You ain't no fun. Tell ya what, you let me have the red button and I'll send Slip over to cut your grass.



What grass??? It's a dust bowl down there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2011)

Otis said:


> You ain't no fun. Tell ya what, you let me have the red button and I'll send Slip over to cut your grass.



What? Your other bizness endeavor already fall thru? 
Told you pimping ain't easy......


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't forget wading.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the Corndog from Looseranna?



That would be him. 



Otis said:


> You ain't no fun. Tell ya what, you let me have the red button and I'll send Slip over to cut your grass.





Drought killed off the grass 2 months ago.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That doesn't sound fair at all!!!



I know, right? 
Just because her knee is hurting, she went and picked up supper,  and she spent all day putting together my course curriculum for THE University of Alabama( starting in the fall), she thinks she's done for the day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> What? Your other bizness endeavor already fall thru?
> Told you pimping ain't easy......



I told him that frenchy baret wouldn't impress the gals, that he had to get him one of them big cityfied cowgirl hats with feathers all over it to succeed.


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> No.


What about me Nic? can i play with the banded button for a little while?





Otis said:


> You ain't no fun. Tell ya what, you let me have the red button and I'll send Slip over to cut your grass.


Uhhh


Miguel Cervantes said:


> What grass??? It's a dust bowl down there.



The grass turned green here and grew a little bit after all that rain.

I forgot what grass _and_ rain looked like.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Why is it that after spending ALL DAY making duck gumbo, i'm expected to clean up the kitchen once i finish bagging it up for the freezer?
> Man, that sink is a mess.....



Don't you have teenagers for that??  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't forget wading.



Oh yeah ... thanks for the reminder, don't mind if I do!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

slip said:


> What about me Nic? can i play with the banded button for a little while?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, there's plenty of grass still in Albany. The natives on the East side smoke it on a daily basis.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Don't you have teenagers for that??
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah ... thanks for the reminder, don't mind if I do!



One is at a horse show in Tallahassee and the other is in the middle of a herd that just blew out the door.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2011)

slip said:


> What about me Nic? can i play with the banded button for a little while?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You got potential...


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, there's plenty of grass still in Albany. The natives on the East side smoke it on a daily basis.





Nicodemus said:


> You got potential...



YAY!

Ill go ahead and start making a list!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 25, 2011)

You still there Herman??  This is a swift moving stream you're wading in ... try and keep up so you don't get swept away!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2011)

slip said:


> YAY!
> 
> Ill go ahead and start making a list!



a list of what?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 25, 2011)

Slip, you`re in charge. I got to get some rest. Do your stuff.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> You still there Herman??  This is a swift moving stream you're wading in ... try and keep up so you don't get swept away!


Most folks can't handle this creek.


----------



## HermanMerman (Jun 25, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> You still there Herman??  This is a swift moving stream you're wading in ... try and keep up so you don't get swept away!



I'm still hanging around! Just waiting for an opportunity to strike. I didn't get in over my head, did I?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

HermanMerman said:


> I'm still hanging around! Just waiting for an opportunity to strike. I didn't get in over my head, did I?



If you wait you'll be three pages behind before you know it.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 25, 2011)

HermanMerman said:


> I'm still hanging around! Just waiting for an opportunity to strike. I didn't get in over my head, did I?



nah ... you still breathing ain't ya??  Just stick around, we won't let you go under more'n twice.


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Slip, you`re in charge. I got to get some rest. Do your stuff.


I got it all under control Nic, dont you worry.


rhbama3 said:


> a list of what?



First to be banded!


----------



## HermanMerman (Jun 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you wait you'll be three pages behind before you know it.



Well that was the problem. I'm not the fastest reader!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2011)

HermanMerman said:


> Well that was the problem. I'm not the fastest reader!



Well, your in the right place!
Here on the winder licker short bus we got slow readers, slow writers, slow thinkers, procrastinators, and nappers along with the fast readers, fast writers, fast thinkers, working types, and insomniacs.
They usually keep us toward the back of the bus except for when i'm riding up top in my lawn chair pretending to be a siren.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2011)

slip said:


> I got it all under control Nic, dont you worry.
> 
> 
> First to be banded!



Band yourself to see if it works.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

HermanMerman said:


> Well that was the problem. I'm not the fastest reader!



I tuk the Evilin Wuds skool uf sped reding...


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Band yourself to see if it works.



I've been on that side of the train tracks before ..... its a scary place to be.


----------



## HermanMerman (Jun 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I tuk the Evilin Wuds skool uf sped reding...



Well that sure ain't helping none.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't forget wading.


I got my high water britches on tonight!!



rhbama3 said:


> Well, your in the right place!
> Here on the winder licker short bus we got slow readers, slow writers, slow thinkers, procrastinators, and nappers along with the fast readers, fast writers, fast thinkers, working types, and insomniacs.
> They usually keep us toward the back of the bus except for when i'm riding up top in my lawn chair pretending to be a siren.


That would be me!!

We don't have to keep you wound up!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 25, 2011)

*sticks toe in water*


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I tuk the Evilin Wuds skool uf sped reding...



and the Seth Carter school of spelin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

Jacklegs..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 25, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> *sticks toe in water*


Go ahead!!..........Anybody that would go back, and edit a post after sobriety...........And list that as the reason for editing is welcome here!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> *sticks tongue in water*


Huh??


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 25, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> *sticks tongue in water*





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Huh??



ewwwwww..... you know how many people lurk in here??  We've had over 1800 views in this thread alone!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> ewwwwww..... you know how many people lurk in here??  We've had over 1800 views in this thread alone!!



He's one of them Bigfoot experts. Hygiene and sanitary conditions aren't a concern of his..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 25, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Go ahead!!..........Anybody that would go back, and edit a post after sobriety...........And list that as the reason for editing is welcome here!!



Hey, nobody wouldn't supposed to notice that. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Huh??



Idjit. 



Tag-a-long said:


> ewwwwww..... you know how many people lurk in here??  We've had over 1800 views in this thread alone!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's one of them Bigfoot experts. Hygiene and sanitary conditions aren't a concern of his..



Hey, I had my shots when I started skool nearly forty years ago- I ain't skeered.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> *sticks toe in water*



Loving that avatar, NC! 
Those Flatheads are the only catfish that still taste good when they get that big.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Loving that avatar, NC!
> Those Flatheads are the only catfish that still taste good when they get that big.



Yeah, we fed about fifteen people with that one at the NC state trad archery championships-it was right tasty.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yeah, we fed about fifteen people with that one at the NC state trad archery championships-it was right tasty.



I hear ya. I catch one every now and then while crappie fishing with jigs. My oldest daughter loves them and i'm pretty fond of them myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2011)

Y'all wadin er eatin???


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 25, 2011)

We got that one on a jug-took us thirty minutes to chase it down and get it in the boat. I was wishingt I hadn't left my pistol at the house by the time we got it netted.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all wadin er eatin???



Why limit yourself to one or the other? Just got done eatin' a big ol' mess of grilled chicken wangs, now I'm wadin', about waist-deep right now.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 25, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Hey, nobody wouldn't supposed to notice that.


Least you was honest enough to admit it!!

Wonder how many edits on here per day for that reason!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all wadin er eatin???



Just chillaxin' with a big ol glass of chocolate milk. Just finished putting 14 quarts of Duck Gumbo in the freezer and cleaning up the kitchen. 

How was the crawfish and crab boil?
Like i don't already know the answer......


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 25, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Least you was honest enough to admit it!!
> 
> Wonder how many edits on here per day for that reason!!



Thtasa' bettra then laevgn a bucnch of posts thet lkok lik thsi.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all wadin er eatin???



A bunch of those critters in your avatar would go good with a cold'un.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Why limit yourself to one or the other? Just got done eatin' a big ol' mess of grilled chicken wangs, now I'm wadin', about waist-deep right now.



10-4, been doin both all day purty much....lawd I'm stuffed, but it's helpin keep me afloat


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Thtasa' bettra then laevgn a bucnch of posts thet lkok lik thsi.



That reminds me: Anybody seen Seth lately? Wonder what that twelven is up to.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all wadin er eatin???


Just got done eating, and have my wading shoes on now!!

Whasup Jeff!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just chillaxin' with a big ol glass of chocolate milk. Just finished putting 14 quarts of Duck Gumbo in the freezer and cleaning up the kitchen.
> 
> How was the crawfish and crab boil?
> Like i don't already know the answer......





NCHillbilly said:


> A bunch of those critters in your avatar would go good with a cold'un.



Whewww.....we knocked down bout 25 lbs of mudbugs, bout 20 lbs of blue crabs, onions, taters, hotdogs, corn on da cob, Andouille, and boudin. That was only 6 of us too  Along with the beverages, and finally the strawberry shortcake....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just chillaxin' with a big ol glass of chocolate milk. Just finished putting 14 quarts of *Blackened* Duck Gumbo in the freezer and cleaning up the kitchen.
> 
> ...


Fixed it for ya'.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just got done eating, and have my wading shoes on now!!
> 
> Whasup Jeff!!



How do Mitch...man erybody's eatin late tonight


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Whewww.....we knocked down bout 25 lbs of mudbugs, bout 20 lbs of blue crabs, onions, taters, hotdogs, corn on da cob, Andouille, and boudin. That was only 6 of us too  Along with the beverages, and finally the strawberry shortcake....



You back down in da' Bayou?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixed it for ya'.



Negative, ghost rider. With the proper addition of tomatoes, cayenne pepper, salt, black pepper, and simmering time, it came out quite nicely. Still, i was worried about it for awhile.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You back down in da' Bayou?





Naw....picked 'em up locally


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Negative, ghost rider. With the proper addition of tomatoes, cayenne pepper, salt, black pepper, and simmering time, it came out quite nicely. Still, i was worried about it for awhile.




Sounds like some good stuff, bama!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 25, 2011)

Abbey and I found a polydactyl kitten today. It was too cute and feisty as all get out. 

We're trying like heck to talk Fishbait into letting us adopt him. 

A cat with thumbs, the possibilities are endless.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 25, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Thtasa' bettra then laevgn a bucnch of posts thet lkok lik thsi.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Abbey and I found a polydactyl kitten today. It was too cute and feisty as all get out.
> 
> We're trying like heck to talk Fishbait into letting us adopt him.
> 
> A cat with thumbs, the possibilities are endless.



Didn't Hemingway have a bunch of those?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw....picked 'em up locally



You're gonna have to share your source..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw....picked 'em up locally



you suck. 
We had a fish market open two months ago and he had live crabs for $13 a dozen. He's already out of bizness. I don't know why anyone would sell fish that no one has heard of and expect people to pay $9 a pound for what could be plain old catfish.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 25, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Didn't Hemingway have a bunch of those?



Yep. Bunch of em still reside at his house in the Keys.

They have awesome dexterity.


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2011)

I go away for just a minute and fix the fence and yall go hog wild in here ....




Dont tell Nic i left while on duty


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>





Wait a minute, correct me if I'm wrong, Hillbilly edited some of his PUI posts


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Abbey and I found a polydactyl kitten today. It was too cute and feisty as all get out.
> 
> We're trying like heck to talk Fishbait into letting us adopt him.
> 
> A cat with thumbs, the possibilities are endless.



You know good and well Fish-bro can't say no to Abbey. He might as well go buy a new water and food bowl.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How do Mitch...man erybody's eatin late tonight


Doing Good!!

Eating late is a normal occurrence around here!!

Hope Jared had a good Birthday!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just chillaxin' with a big ol glass of chocolate milk. Just finished putting 14 quarts of Duck Gumbo in the freezer and cleaning up the kitchen.
> 
> How was the crawfish and crab boil?
> Like i don't already know the answer......





Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, been doin both all day purty much....lawd I'm stuffed, but it's helpin keep me afloat





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just got done eating, and have my wading shoes on now!!
> 
> Whasup Jeff!!





Jeff C. said:


> Whewww.....we knocked down bout 25 lbs of mudbugs, bout 20 lbs of blue crabs, onions, taters, hotdogs, corn on da cob, Andouille, and boudin. That was only 6 of us too  Along with the beverages, and finally the strawberry shortcake....


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You know good and well Fish-bro can't say no to Abbey. He might as well go buy a new water and food bowl.



Nah, I'm fairly certain we're gonna lose this battle.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 25, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Doing Good!!
> 
> Eating late is a normal occurrence around here!!
> 
> Hope Jared had a good Birthday!!



   J-Man...23 years old!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> you suck.
> We had a fish market open two months ago and he had live crabs for $13 a dozen. He's already out of bizness. I don't know why anyone would sell fish that no one has heard of and expect people to pay $9 a pound for what could be plain old catfish.



Hey bama....the wild caught shrimp (tails, probably a 21-25 to 26-30 ct) in this seafood market, were $14.99 lb


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry I am late!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey bama....the wild caught shrimp (tails, probably a 21-25 to 26-30 ct) in this seafood market, were $14.99 lb



Yikes!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yep. Bunch of em still reside at his house in the Keys.
> 
> They have awesome dexterity.


We had a cat with thumbs when I was a kid!!



Jeff C. said:


> Wait a minute, correct me if I'm wrong, Hillbilly edited some of his PUI posts


Yep!!.......and he even put it down as the reason for editing!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sorry I am late!



How's Courtney getting along??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sorry I am late!


So what's new??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Doing Good!!
> 
> Eating late is a normal occurrence around here!!
> 
> Hope Jared had a good Birthday!!



He did, thanks....we celebrated one of my cousin's birthday also

They enjoyed the LCB for sure  



boneboy96 said:


>





boneboy96 said:


> J-Man...23 years old!




  
He told a lady at the hardware store the other day he was 30


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 25, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> How's Courtney getting along??


SHe is ready, He is not yet. 





RUTTNBUCK said:


> So what's new??


Why break tradition?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> He did, thanks....we celebrated one of my cousin's birthday also
> 
> They enjoyed the LCB for sure
> 
> ...



Won't be long and he will be 30!~  Time is flying by!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey tripod...U went from T-7 days to t-5 days.   Something U wanna tell us>?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sorry I am late!



 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> We had a cat with thumbs when I was a kid!!
> 
> Yep!!.......and he even put it down as the reason for editing!!




   I'da jus put spelin



Tag-a-long said:


> How's Courtney getting along??



Hello der Ms Tag 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> So what's new??


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> SHe is ready, He is not yet.



He's yours ... she ought to know he ain't gonna be on time!  

So how about you?  You flinching every time the phone rings yet?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Nah, I'm fairly certain we're gonna lose this battle.


 i sowwy.


Jeff C. said:


> Hey bama....the wild caught shrimp (tails, probably a 21-25 to 26-30 ct) in this seafood market, were $14.99 lb


Makes that trip to looserana more economical don't it? 
Those $4 a pound huge shrimp are awesome.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2011)

> Boneboy----Won't be long and he will be 30!~ Time is flying by
> 
> 
> Stop it!!!
> ...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 25, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey tripod...U went from T-7 days to t-5 days.   Something U wanna tell us>?



He slept through 6 ... trying to catch some zzz's while he still can.  



Jeff C. said:


> I'da jus put spelin
> 
> 
> 
> Hello der Ms Tag



Hey Jeff!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Won't be long and he will be 30!~  Time is flying by!


He was puttin the move on an older woman..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey tripod...U went from T-7 days to t-5 days.   Something U wanna tell us>?





Tag-a-long said:


> He's yours ... she ought to know he ain't gonna be on time!
> 
> So how about you?  You flinching every time the phone rings yet?



Ya'll reckon he should come hog hunting next weekend while Courtney does the baby thang? I'm sure he could use a break after dealing with a pregnant wife for 9 months. Just sayin.....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 25, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey tripod...U went from T-7 days to t-5 days.   Something U wanna tell us>?


8 minutes til mindnight so I figure I could slide it in. 


Jeff C. said:


> I'da jus put spelin
> 
> 
> 
> Hello der Ms Tag


  Glad Jman had a good birthday. 


Tag-a-long said:


> He's yours ... she ought to know he ain't gonna be on time!
> 
> So how about you?  You flinching every time the phone rings yet?


She guess he be here on the 4th only 3 days late.

I have not got jumpy yet, but  I am getting close.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> i sowwy.
> 
> Makes that trip to looserana more economical don't it?
> Those $4 a pound huge shrimp are awesome.



Mann, you ain't kiddin!!  Couldn't believe it when I saw it.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 25, 2011)

Won't be long now!      I'm excited for you two!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll reckon he should come hog hunting next weekend while Courtney does the baby thang? I'm sure he could use a break after dealing with a pregnant wife for 9 months. Just sayin.....



Court reply was HMMMMMMMMM.  I do not think it was good Hmmmmm either.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Wait a minute, correct me if I'm wrong, Hillbilly edited some of his PUI posts



Who, me  Just one. I just wanted to see if anybody actually ever read anything on here. Apparantly Mitch does.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 25, 2011)

aight fellas ... I was up WAY too early for a Saturday this morning.  I'm headed to bed.  Ya'll turn out the lights ... and somebody poke Slip.  Nic's gonna be fit to be tied him sleeping on the job like this.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Court reply was HMMMMMMMMM.  I do not think it was good Hmmmmm either.


Word of warning that they don't teach you in birthing class. When the baby comes out, so does their sense of humor...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He was puttin the move on an older woman..




Yep...and she was usin dog biscuits to lure him in too 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> 8 minutes til mindnight so I figure I could slide it in.
> 
> Glad Jman had a good birthday.
> 
> ...



Thank ya, sir


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 25, 2011)

Alrighty...Andrew wants to kick my butt on the pool table.   Ha ha ha.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Word of warning that they don't teach you in birthing class. When the baby comes out, so does their sense of humor...



Man, you ain't kidding!
Both of our girls were c-sections which really sucked at the time because i lost a month of deer season weekends going to stoopid Lamaze classes that we didn't even need.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 25, 2011)

Have a good night everybody.   I'm outta here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Who, me  Just one. I just wanted to see if anybody actually ever read anything on here. Apparantly Mitch does.



 specially if it's got pitchers  



Tag-a-long said:


> aight fellas ... I was up WAY too early for a Saturday this morning.  I'm headed to bed.  Ya'll turn out the lights ... and somebody poke Slip.  Nic's gonna be fit to be tied him sleeping on the job like this.



Night



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Word of warning that they don't teach you in birthing class. When the baby comes out, so does their sense of humor...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'da jus put spelin


Me too!!



Jeff C. said:


> > I just had to edit a post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, you ain't kidding!
> Both of our girls were c-sections which really sucked at the time because i lost a month of deer season weekends going to stoopid Lamaze classes that we didn't even need.



*LOL*



boneboy96 said:


> Have a good night everybody.   I'm outta here!



TC, Bob!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Alrighty...Andrew wants to kick my butt on the pool table.   Ha ha ha.


Is that like nekkid twista, but with different colored balls instead of dots?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that like nekkid twista, but with different colored balls instead of dots?



Lots of different colored balls!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Word of warning that they don't teach you in birthing class. When the baby comes out, so does their sense of humor...


Note to self,  but  I will still probably get in trouble for something else


rhbama3 said:


> Man, you ain't kidding!
> Both of our girls were c-sections which really sucked at the time because i lost a month of deer season weekends going to stoopid Lamaze classes that we didn't even need.


I am very lucky, he should be here before gator season.


boneboy96 said:


> Have a good night everybody.   I'm outta here!



Night BOB


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Word of warning that they don't teach you in birthing class. When the baby comes out, so does their sense of humor...


Truer words have never been spoken!!................Tag did say good night didn't she??



boneboy96 said:


> Have a good night everybody.   I'm outta here!


G'night Bob!!


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> aight fellas ... I was up WAY too early for a Saturday this morning.  I'm headed to bed.  Ya'll turn out the lights ... and somebody poke Slip.  Nic's gonna be fit to be tied him sleeping on the job like this.



Shhh, pretty sure nobody even noticed


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Note to self,  but  I will still probably get in trouble for something else


Eyes forward when in the mall, never ever (shortly after your wife has given birth) dare notice another female.



			
				threeleggedpigmy said:
			
		

> I am very lucky, he should be here before gator season.


I didn't know you were a Florida fan.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 25, 2011)

Night, y'all, gonna hit the hay before I start postin' crooked...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Night, y'all, gonna hit the hay before I start postin' crooked...



 10-4 Hillbilly....gonna do the same, TC!!! 


Night folks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

Heck with this, I'm not cleaning tables and putting up chairs.

Later folks.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 25, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Night, y'all, gonna hit the hay before I start postin' crooked...


Same here!!.........Don't want to have to go back editing posts in the morning!!

Good night Folks


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 25, 2011)

Oh no!!!!
Ya'll ain't sticking me with the broom!
I'm still trying to figure out who left chickn bones under the table last night!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 25, 2011)

Good night Waders,  I am heading to talk to the sand man.


----------



## slip (Jun 25, 2011)

Hmmm.

Oreos dipped in peach pudding ... pretty good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2011)

Sun coming up on a Sunday and the aroma of coffee.  

Covering the bases today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Sun coming up on a Sunday and the aroma of coffee.
> 
> Covering the bases today.



Thank you, don't mind if I do!!!


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you sir!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 26, 2011)

Dang, i just slept for 12 hours.... Nice!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2011)

In the process of blanchin` and puttin` up 4 bushels of white acre and ladyfinger peas. If we can outrun the heat. Shoulda started at daylight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> In the process of blanchin` and puttin` up 4 bushels of white acre and ladyfinger peas. If we can outrun the heat. Shoulda started at daylight.


Sure you don't wanna move north of the gnat line? It's 72 degrees here at home and were getting a decent rain shower almost everyday..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sure you don't wanna move north of the gnat line? It's 72 degrees here at home and were getting a decent rain shower almost everyday..





If I make a move, it will be to the west-northwest, somewhere in the vicinity of the eastern slope of the Rockies. Wyoming, maybe? Lots of remote country, plenty of game, solitude. Only problem, short growin` season for my garden.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> If I make a move, it will be to the west-northwest, somewhere in the vicinity of the eastern slope of the Rockies. Wyoming, maybe? Lots of remote country, plenty of game, solitude. Only problem, short growin` season for my garden.


Better be making a plan, you ain't gettin any younger you know!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 26, 2011)

Morning Nic and Spaniard 

I saw that some idgit also changed my signature the other night.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Better be making a plan, you ain't gettin any younger you know!!!




Fer shore!!!




Les Miles said:


> Morning Nic and Spaniard
> 
> I saw that some idgit also changed my signature the other night.





Next one might be even better. 

Took you long enough to notice it...


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 26, 2011)

Headed out for the day. Yall have a good one.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 26, 2011)

Mornin Yall  

Yall pray someone got skunked last night, oh sweet revenge


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2011)

Mornin folks.....what's that smell???


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 26, 2011)

The Political Forum makes my head hurt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> The Political Forum makes my head hurt.



You reckon  When the subject matter is based on mostly LIES from elected officials, it tends to have the same effect on me also, especially after all these years.

Mornin Lane


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> The Political Forum makes my head hurt.



Isn't the PF gorilla warfare?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> The Political Forum makes my head hurt.



Lightweight..



gobbleinwoods said:


> Isn't the PF *guerrilla* warfare?



Fixed it for you.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 26, 2011)

Mornin Jeff  Hopefully a skunked thief  

Mornin Laney, Gobble 

Mornin Bro


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Jeff  Hopefully a skunked thief
> 
> Mornin Laney, Gobble
> 
> Mornin Bro



Mornin Sis!! Was there a special odor in the pens this morning?

Mornin Mr. Jeff..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Jeff  Hopefully a skunked thief
> 
> Mornin Laney, Gobble
> 
> Mornin Bro



good day Snowy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Isn't the PF gorilla warfare?



 Mornin Gobble!!



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Jeff  Hopefully a skunked thief
> 
> Mornin Laney, Gobble
> 
> Mornin Bro



 I ain't thinkin to good after yesterday  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin Sis!! Was there a special odor in the pens this morning?
> 
> Mornin Mr. Jeff..



Mornin Hugh....I shoulda went fishin this mornin, but....


----------



## Sirduke (Jun 26, 2011)

Morning Drivelers, ya'll say a special prayer for a buddy of mine, his son SPC Ian Edge stepped on an IED in Afgan Friday night, lost part of his left hand and leg.  He's being sent to Germany today and should be at Walter Reed soon.

He is in good spirits, but his wife, father and mother are extremely upset right now.

He is a Army medic, and had just last week saved his Lt when he stepped on one.

I hate this war.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Morning Drivelers, ya'll say a special prayer for a buddy of mine, his son SPC Ian Edge stepped on an IED in Afgan Friday night, lost part of his left hand and leg.  He's being sent to Germany today and should be at Walter Reed soon.
> 
> He is in good spirits, but his wife, father and mother are extremely upset right now.
> 
> ...



Mornin' LLBFADM..........I agree with your sentiments on this war. We will keep SPC Edge in our prayers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Morning Drivelers, ya'll say a special prayer for a buddy of mine, his son SPC Ian Edge stepped on an IED in Afgan Friday night, lost part of his left hand and leg.  He's being sent to Germany today and should be at Walter Reed soon.
> 
> He is in good spirits, but his wife, father and mother are extremely upset right now.
> 
> ...




You got it, sir!


----------



## Sirduke (Jun 26, 2011)

Let me put a face with the name.  Known this boy a few years, he's a good young man.

This was taken a few days before the IED got him.

He is expected to make a good recovery, and thankfully they are doing wonders with artifical limbs these days.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


Want a mango smoothie to go with that??  I have 2 milk crates of mangos to do something with before they ruin............. I'm thinking, mango jam, mango butter and frozen mango................ 
My company departed yesterday, one of them a very sore, very blessed young man.................


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Want a mango smoothie to go with that??  I have 2 milk crates of mangos to do something with before they ruin............. I'm thinking, mango jam, mango butter and frozen mango................
> My company departed yesterday, one of them a very sore, very blessed young man.................





Keebs, if you make jam or butter, reserve me one to try, purty please.   

Duke, prayers go out to the young warrior.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Want a mango smoothie to go with that??  I have 2 milk crates of mangos to do something with before they ruin............. I'm thinking, mango jam, mango butter and frozen mango................
> My company departed yesterday, one of them a very sore, very blessed young man.................



Glad it wasn't worse!!!

 Don't ferget this:

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6069783&postcount=1


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Morning Drivelers, ya'll say a special prayer for a buddy of mine, his son SPC Ian Edge stepped on an IED in Afgan Friday night, lost part of his left hand and leg.  He's being sent to Germany today and should be at Walter Reed soon.
> 
> He is in good spirits, but his wife, father and mother are extremely upset right now.
> 
> ...


 you got it Duke!



Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, if you make jam or butter, reserve me one to try, purty please.
> 
> Duke, prayers go out to the young warrior.


Will do!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2011)

Gonna head out to da movie theater....


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 26, 2011)

Aftrnoon everybody. Stepped out for a while and didn't log off. 

Prayers sent Sirduke!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Aftrnoon everybody. Stepped out for a while and didn't log off.
> 
> Prayers sent Sirduke!



Jump on over in the PF. We have a good group of Einstein's to bat around over there right now..


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Lightweight..
> 
> 
> 
> If yo only truly knew!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2011)

Afternoon friends, made it home safe from PCB yesterday afternoon, still beat!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon friends, made it home safe from PCB yesterday afternoon, still beat!!


Welcome back Quacksterrrrrrr!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon friends, made it home safe from PCB yesterday afternoon, still beat!!





Welcome back, Bro!! Where da fish pics???


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Let me put a face with the name.  Known this boy a few years, he's a good young man.
> 
> This was taken a few days before the IED got him.
> 
> He is expected to make a good recovery, and thankfully they are doing wonders with artifical limbs these days.



I hate to hear about that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Welcome back Quacksterrrrrrr!!!




Thanks bro !!





Nicodemus said:


> Welcome back, Bro!! Where da fish pics???





Sure enjoyed seeing ya'll the other night!!  That Sheryl and Dawn sure hit it off!!   Didn't take many pics, the usual 15-18lb Reds, and Jack Crevalles on top water, didn't catch a dang thing to eat!!


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jump on over in the PF. We have a good group of Einstein's to bat around over there right now..



Ventured over that way. pbradley has me taking another tylenol or two.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2011)

My tummy hurts . . .


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My tummy hurts . . .





Happens when you eat to much seafood and rock the boat.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Happens when you eat to much seafood and rock the boat.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 26, 2011)

for them SD










back under the sun 

good thing I got plenty of cold refreshment


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon friends, made it home safe from PCB yesterday afternoon, still beat!!



Glad yer back....we ain't had no good "QUACK" references in days   



Hankus said:


> for them SD
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's gotta help....


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 26, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Morning Drivelers, ya'll say a special prayer for a buddy of mine, his son SPC Ian Edge stepped on an IED in Afgan Friday night, lost part of his left hand and leg.  He's being sent to Germany today and should be at Walter Reed soon.
> 
> He is in good spirits, but his wife, father and mother are extremely upset right now.
> 
> ...


Prayers goin up


----------



## pbradley (Jun 26, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Ventured over that way. pbradley has me taking another tylenol or two.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2011)

pbradley said:


>



Don't come in here a stirrin.....I've got enough to worry about just tryin to avoid the PF

Ol Miguel and you both, try to trick us from time to time postin in the campfire section


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't come in here a stirrin.....I've got enough to worry about just tryin to avoid the PF
> 
> Ol Miguel and you both, try to trick us from time to time postin in the campfire section



Isn't that the truth!   They're sly, I tell ya.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't come in here a stirrin.....I've got enough to worry about just tryin to avoid the PF
> 
> Ol Miguel and you both, try to trick us from time to time postin in the campfire section




I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2011)

pbradley said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about.





Laneybird said:


> Isn't that the truth!   They're sly, I tell ya.




See what I mean, Lane!!!


----------



## pbradley (Jun 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't come in here a stirrin.....I've got enough to worry about just tryin to avoid the PF
> 
> Ol Miguel and you both, try to trick us from time to time postin in the campfire section





Laneybird said:


> Isn't that the truth!   They're sly, I tell ya.





Jeff C. said:


> See what I mean, Lane!!!



I'm afend.


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> See what I mean, Lane!!!




I know. It's just that they keep pulling me back over there.


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 26, 2011)

Batten down the hatches people. We're fixing to get some rain.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> I know. It's just that they keep pulling me back over there.





I try to stay away from there, but I ease through from time to time.


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I try to stay away from there, but I ease through from time to time.



X2 ... i try to limit my time in there, so i can keep my time in here ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2011)

slip said:


> X2 ... i try to limit my time in there, so i can keep my time in here ...




 You stay out from in there!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2011)

pbradley said:


> I'm afend.



That's why I don't post over there  



Laneybird said:


> I know. It's just that they keep pulling me back over there.



Me too, but I tip toe...



Laneybird said:


> Batten down the hatches people. We're fixing to get some rain.



I see that...I'll take it, we may need the surplus



Nicodemus said:


> I try to stay away from there, but I ease through from time to time.



Ok....scrub the "tip toe" comment, that's what I do too


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 26, 2011)

the phone ringing at 0630 in the morning is never a good thing. Just got home a little while ago from a doozy of a day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> the phone ringing at 0630 in the morning is never a good thing. Just got home a little while ago from a doozy of a day.




Wheww...long day, Bammer!!! Pull up a stump and Chillax!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2011)

Next month will be 6 years since I have stood on beach sand, and seen saltwater. This evenin`, an urge just grabbed me by the throat, to return to Mexico Beach, and catch another cooler full of flounder. And this time, I have a boat, so the flats are within my reach. No more wadin`. Perhaps a trip is in order...


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Wheww...long day, Bammer!!! Pull up a stump and Chillax!!




Really.....and here I thought he was out looking at piggie pictures.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> the phone ringing at 0630 in the morning is never a good thing. Just got home a little while ago from a doozy of a day.



Did your water heater bust this morning too?


----------



## pbradley (Jun 26, 2011)

all right Jeff and Laney, lemme make it up to you guys:


cute blondes with hoola hoops


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 26, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Did your water heater bust this morning too?



I wish! I'd just make a phone call if that happened since i wouldn't have a clue what to do other than turn the water off. 
Naw, i was busy with an aortic root aneurysm on a patient with previous bypass grafts. Bout the biggest operation we do here.


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2011)

pbradley said:


> all right Jeff and Laney, lemme make it up to you guys:
> 
> 
> cute blondes with hoola hoops



Not cool.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I wish! I'd just make a phone call if that happened since i wouldn't have a clue what to do other than turn the water off.
> Naw, i was busy with an aortic root aneurysm on a patient with previous bypass grafts. Bout the biggest operation we do here.



My house originally just had a crawl space. The guy who lived here last dug down 5 feet from ground level.

He created a hole 5 ft deep, 10 ft wide, and 20 ft long. Then, he poured a cement floor, added cement blocks and bricks to a couple of sides, and left the rest Georgia clay.

So, I have a hole 5x10x 20 with a water heater and furnace / ac sitting at the bottom of the hole and sometime last night my water heater sprang a leak. 

I go to take a shower this morning and I have very low water pressure and no hot water.

I open up the basement door and - yep! - water all the way up to the top step.

Turn the water off at the street, go to Home Depot and rent a pump with a 2" diameter hose for $31. It pumped all the water out except a couple of inches, which I got with the shop vac.


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 26, 2011)

pbradley said:


> all right Jeff and Laney, lemme make it up to you guys:
> 
> 
> cute blondes with hoola hoops



I didn't see any blonds or hula hoops. All I saw was some 69 yr old being involved in a riot, and a 95 yr old lady in a wheel chair, involved in a pat down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2011)

pbradley said:


> all right Jeff and Laney, lemme make it up to you guys:
> 
> 
> cute blondes with hoola hoops





slip said:


> Not cool.




Tell me about it 





pbradley said:


> My house originally just had a crawl space. The guy who lived here last dug down 5 feet from ground level.
> 
> He created a hole 5 ft deep, 10 ft wide, and 20 ft long. Then, he poured a cement floor, added cement blocks and bricks to a couple of sides, and left the rest Georgia clay.
> 
> ...




Now I'm really going to avoid you


I take it you had a doozy also


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2011)

Wow.

Never in the 7 years of living here have i seen them fly planes to the south east (Hartsfield is to the north west) and so low. Dad said the shut down hartsfield due to weather ... thats rare.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 26, 2011)

slip said:


> Wow.
> 
> Never in the 7 years of living here have i seen them fly planes to the south east (Hartsfield is to the north west) and so low. Dad said the shut down hartsfield due to weather ... thats rare.



It's clouding up pretty good and getting all rumble - y here in Clayco. House lights have been flickering for the last 20 minutes or so.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2011)

slip said:


> Wow.
> 
> Never in the 7 years of living here have i seen them fly planes to the south east (Hartsfield is to the north west) and so low. Dad said the shut down hartsfield due to weather ... thats rare.



Yep...some purty knarly winds a blowin in from the west...looks like some rain possibly to follow. Oh well, don't reckon I'll be lightin the grill...pan fried tonight


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh, I'm sorry, I thought this was the driveler, not the new Politico-Weather forum..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, I thought this was the driveler, not the new Politico-Weather forum..




 

I figgered you be here shortly....to set us skraight


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, I thought this was the driveler, not the new Politico-Weather forum..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 26, 2011)

two heaping bowls of duck gumbo and rice along with a big ol glass of sweet tea. Starting to feel better.......


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 26, 2011)

Got a little thunder and rain earlier.   I just finished up this knife when it started to come down!


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2011)

Ha ... neighbors pool floats went for a short flight. Got about 20 feet and 15 seconds of air time.

Crazy winds out there right now.


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, I thought this was the driveler, not the new Politico-Weather forum..




Actually, Phillip kept the PF going, and I just tried to fill in for ya, on the weather coming.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Got a little thunder and rain earlier.   I just finished up this knife when it started to come down!



Nice lookin little blade there BOB


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 26, 2011)

Boneboy, that's a good looking knife there!


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> two heaping bowls of duck gumbo and rice along with a big ol glass of sweet tea. Starting to feel better.......




Sure would like to see a pic of that gumbo. Little late huh?


Bolts flashing....BBL


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2011)

I just saw a plane go right over us to the west, i wonder how many people already filled up their goodie bags cuz thats gotta be a wild ride up there


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Got a little thunder and rain earlier.   I just finished up this knife when it started to come down!



Nice little pig sticker you made there Bob.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 26, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Sure would like to see a pic of that gumbo. Little late huh?
> 
> 
> Bolts flashing....BBL



Yep. Between me, Bubbette and mini-me, we made short work of it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. Between me, Bubbette and mini-me, we made short work of it.



Y'all should have kept walking. As soon as you came in, that cell down your way disintegrated into nothing..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all should have kept walking. As soon as you came in, that cell down your way disintegrated into nothing..



I saw the cell, had a few drops of rain, and then a 40mph gust of wind blew thru. That was it. 
 On a better note, I got a date with Fish-bro tomorrow! 
We got word that the pig farm has been hammered this week with almost 4 inches of rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I saw the cell, had a few drops of rain, and then a 40mph gust of wind blew thru. That was it.
> On a better note, I got a date with Fish-bro tomorrow!
> We got word that the pig farm has been hammered this week with almost 4 inches of rain.



The front might, just might make it to you guys and give you a little wind, rain and light show.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice, Bob. How did you do that filework?


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2011)

Got 3 drops of rain, but the power went out for about a hour.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The front might, just might make it to you guys and give you a little wind, rain and light snow.



awesome!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2011)

pbradley said:


> awesome!


Bonehead!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I wish! I'd just make a phone call if that happened since i wouldn't have a clue what to do other than turn the water off.
> Naw, i was busy with an aortic root aneurysm on a patient with previous bypass grafts. Bout the biggest operation we do here.



You folks are SAINTS. Marfan's?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hornet22 said:


> You folks are SAINTS. Marfan's?



Nope. Hypertension. We did coronary bypasses a while back and the dissection occured in the aortic arch. We had to reimplant the previous grafts after replacing the aorta and re-suspending the aortic valve. The aneurysm sac stretched the base of the leaflets so far that his valve wasn't working properly causing acute congestive heart failure. He's all better now. 

Oh, just a bit of trivia: 99% of the time, Marfans patients have isolated Tricuspid valve issues. 
I know, i'm a nerd.....


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 26, 2011)

slip said:


> Not cool.
> x2





pbradley said:


> all right Jeff and Laney, lemme make it up to you guys:
> 
> 
> cute blondes with hoola hoops



idjitnot funny


----------



## pbradley (Jun 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> idjitnot funny


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Nice lookin little blade there BOB





Laneybird said:


> Boneboy, that's a good looking knife there!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nice little pig sticker you made there Bob.





Nicodemus said:


> Nice, Bob. How did you do that filework?


I picked up the blade at the blade show 2 weeks ago and I also bought some stag material to futz with.  I also bought a mosiac pin. The blade came with the filework already on it.  Jantz Knife Supply...you see ads for them in the GON magazine.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2011)

It`s a nice lookin` knife.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 26, 2011)

pbradley said:


>


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 26, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s a nice lookin` knife.



Thanks Nic...I like it for my 1st attempt using Stag.  The torch added just the right touch...


----------



## pbradley (Jun 26, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s a nice lookin` knife.





boneboy96 said:


> Thanks Nic...I like it for my 1st attempt using Stag.  The torch added just the right touch...



Very nice.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 26, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Very nice.



Thank you Philip!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 26, 2011)

h myyyyyyyyyyyyyy . . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 26, 2011)

Very nice, Boneboy!
Does this mean you are not making pens anymore?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2011)

It has commenced to pourin` rain here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 26, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It has commenced to pourin` rain here.



That is so not fair.......
Nothing here.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 26, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It has commenced to pourin` rain here.


Here too!!  Satellite going on & off
Hey Bob, nice cutter!!
Oh & Nic?  I didn't get so far on the mango stuff, got some in the freezer but still got more to go........... you oughta SMELL my house!!!  Mango smoothie is a new item on my list as well!
Hopefully I'll get the pickles done tomorrow night............


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 26, 2011)

Got lightning and thunder all around me and barely getting a drizzle now.
COME ON, RAIN!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Got lightning and thunder all around me and barely getting a drizzle now.
> COME ON, RAIN!!!!!





Klem ran out to his truck a minute ago, and came back in wetter`n a fish. We`re gettin` a heavy rain.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Very nice, Boneboy!
> Does this mean you are not making pens anymore?



Not at all Robert.  Those colorful pieces of resin plastic are going to be made into a couple of Wall Street II pens.   I bought some kits and some blanks today at Woodcraft here in Roswell, and I've started on 2 pens already.   I will definitely start making a lot more stuff now that I have a little working space to play in.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Here too!!  Satellite going on & off
> Hey Bob, nice cutter!!
> Oh & Nic?  I didn't get so far on the mango stuff, got some in the freezer but still got more to go........... you oughta SMELL my house!!!  Mango smoothie is a new item on my list as well!
> Hopefully I'll get the pickles done tomorrow night............



Thanks Duree!      It's small but it's sharp!


----------



## slip (Jun 26, 2011)

Still a light rain here ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 26, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Not at all Robert.  Those colorful pieces of resin plastic are going to be made into a couple of Wall Street II pens.   I bought some kits and some blanks today at Woodcraft here in Roswell, and I've started on 2 pens already.   I will definitely start making a lot more stuff now that I have a little working space to play in.



well, let me know if and when you post some for sale. My pen is still going strong despite repeated attempts by Timmay to steal it.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, let me know if and when you post some for sale. My pen is still going strong despite repeated attempts by Timmay to steal it.


   Tell Timmay to get his own!       I'll post up some pics when I have some turned.  Next weekend most likely, and the whole week after the 4th I'm on vacation so I'll be in the shop futzing around.   

Well it's beddie bye time for me!   Niters all!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello Goodnight!!...........Rain has knocked out the internet here for the evening!!........Good day to you all tomorrow!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 26, 2011)

come on rain come closer


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 27, 2011)

Back on shift after being on vacation for 15 days<sigh>


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2011)

Well Monday fast approaches.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 27, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Back on shift after being on vacation for 15 days<sigh>


   Get to work...U're not in PCB any more!~


gobbleinwoods said:


> Well Monday fast approaches.



Morninig Gobbleinwoods, coffee is smelling good.   Think I'll take that smell with me back to bed!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 27, 2011)

Good Morning To All My Fellow Drivelers This Monday Morning.

I woke up in Indianapolis this morning and they have plenty of rain up this way with more storms coming through now.  It was a long drive yesterday and I saw 18,438, 627 vehicles along the way.  I think that 16, 418,362 of those didn't have a clue as to how to drive.  I have a potential customer up here that contacted me and  has requested my help in supplying their requirements.  They also have another plant in Kansas City.  I have to get all of their specifications and compare them to their current items and then submit a proposal back to them.  Hopefully, it will become some future business.

I saw an interesting sight coming through Kentucky yesterday.  I saw several deer standing out in the edge of a corn field and then I saw movement as a coyote was coming out of the woodline and running through the field heading straight for the herd of deer.  I saw all of this while driving 75 mph at the time.  I saw multiple fields with deer feeding in them along the way.  The crops up here areall so green unlike those in Georgia.

I hope that all of you have a great Monday and I will check back in later.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 27, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Get to work...U're not in PCB any more!~



Never,did I think I would miss the beach,but I do,or I just hate being back at work.
But the week has started off good


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Back on shift after being on vacation for 15 days<sigh>


New Rule........... if ya get a vacation, ya can't complain about said vacation!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Well Monday fast approaches.


I'll take that in a triple, please! Thanks!



boneboy96 said:


> Get to work...U're not in PCB any more!~
> 
> 
> Morninig Gobbleinwoods, coffee is smelling good.   Think I'll take that smell with me back to bed!


Move over, I need more shut-eye!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning To All My Fellow Drivelers This Monday Morning.
> 
> I woke up in Indianapolis this morning and they have plenty of rain up this way with more storms coming through now.  It was a long drive yesterday and I saw 18,438, 627 vehicles along the way.  I think that 16, 418,362 of those didn't have a clue as to how to drive.  I have a potential customer up here that contacted me and  has requested my help in supplying their requirements.  They also have another plant in Kansas City.  I have to get all of their specifications and compare them to their current items and then submit a proposal back to them.  Hopefully, it will become some future business.
> 
> ...


Dang, EE Da Travelin Man!!
Hi folks!  Nuttin like having to track down wandering dogs before you can even leave for work!!
</sigh>


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> New Rule........... if ya get a vacation, ya can't complain about said vacation!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 27, 2011)

Good Monday morning ya'll, Weekends do fly by.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


>


 You KNEW I'd have something to say!



mudracing101 said:


> Good Monday morning ya'll, Weekends do fly by.


 even 4Day ones...............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You KNEW I'd have something to say!
> 
> 
> even 4Day ones...............


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>


 whaaaaa..........  HEY, where were you Saturday????


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 27, 2011)

Right down the road from Fitzbeccaville, waiting on you


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Right down the road from Fitzbeccaville, waiting on you


 and I was sitting there waiting on a phone call!!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 27, 2011)

Golly geez...I hate getting up outta bed before 10am.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 27, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Golly geez...I hate getting up outta bed before 10am.



Me too


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> and I was sitting there waiting on a phone call!!!!!



I told ya unless there was a great earthquake i would prob. be there. But i should of called , i'm sorry, please forgive me . I'll call you next month and make it up to ya. You should of called me and reminded me to call you


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I told ya unless there was a great earthquake i would prob. be there. But i should of called , i'm sorry, please forgive me . I'll call you next month and make it up to ya. _*You should of called me and reminded me to call you*_









 why didn't I think of that?!?!?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey keebs, hows your friend that had that mishap on his tractor?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey keebs, hows your friend that had that mishap on his tractor?


Getting better, texted with his sis yesterday & said he was already decreasing his pain meds.  He is one lucky guy!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2011)

Just loaded 450 pounds of corn into the truck, got the trail cam batteries, boxes, and stuff loaded up. Just need to get the 4-wheeler loaded and catch up with Fish-bro. 
Man, i love the cloudiness today, but the humidity is brutal. My glasses fog up when i go outside.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just loaded 450 pounds of corn into the truck, got the trail cam batteries, boxes, and stuff loaded up. Just need to get the 4-wheeler loaded and_* catch up with Fish-bro*_.
> Man, i love the cloudiness today, but the humidity is brutal. My glasses fog up when i go outside.


................................................ nope, won't do it...................   ya'll "Git'er Done"!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ................................................ nope, won't do it...................   ya'll "Git'er Done"!



Like we have a choice. I ain't facing the wrath of Bugsy for not getting her hog killin' zones ready for the weekend!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2011)

see ya'll tonight!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Like we have a choice. I ain't facing the wrath of Bugsy for not getting her hog killin' zones ready for the weekend!


You got that right!!



rhbama3 said:


> see ya'll tonight!


Be careful out there!!


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2011)

Whoop whoop, got us a new AC

No more 85 degree days when mom is cooking.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 27, 2011)

Afternoon to all you fine folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2011)

*Wut's fer Lunch???* 





OH.....how y'all doin???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2011)

slip said:


> Whoop whoop, got us a new AC
> 
> No more 85 degree days when mom is cooking.


 That'll help!!!   Now git in there & clean up the kitchen for her!



BBQBOSS said:


> Afternoon to all you fine folks.


 Hi hear you're minus some wittle feets...............


Jeff C. said:


> *Wut's fer Lunch???*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LEFT OVER PIZZA!!!!!!
Howudoin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That'll help!!!   Now git in there & clean up the kitchen for her!
> 
> 
> Hi hear you're minus some wittle feets...............
> ...




Purty good, thank ya ma'am...and you???

Oh...we made some of dem nuked pickles you posted about in the Cafe.....not bad atall


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Purty good, thank ya ma'am...and you???
> 
> Oh...we made some of dem nuked pickles you posted about in the Cafe.....not bad atall


Danged if I ain't 'bout *stove up* for some reason   Can't quiet "stretch it out" neither!  Other'n that, purty good!
 Quick & easy weren't they?  And the flavor was the kicker for me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Danged if I ain't 'bout *stove up* for some reason   Can't quiet "stretch it out" neither!  Other'n that, purty good!
> Quick & easy weren't they?  And the flavor was the kicker for me!



Comere...I fixit fer ya!!

Yes'm....MizT was standin there starin at the cukes tryin to figure out sumpin different to do with them I said "hold on...try this". We all liked them. The next ones we do, are gonna get some other stuff added, spiced up, ya know, several varieties....


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That'll help!!!   Now git in there & clean up the kitchen for her!
> 
> 
> Hi hear you're minus some wittle feets...............
> ...



PFFFFFFT ....

Its all nice and cool in here .... i might just take a nap.
wake me up when dinner is done.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2011)

slip said:


> PFFFFFFT ....
> 
> Its all nice and cool in here .... i might just take a nap.
> wake me up when dinner is done.



You better get out there and tend to that Garden


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't understand how there could have been storms to the north of me and now there are storms to the south of me and I got missed again.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Comere...I fixit fer ya!!
> 
> Yes'm....MizT was standin there starin at the cukes tryin to figure out sumpin different to do with them I said "hold on...try this". We all liked them. The next ones we do, are gonna get some other stuff added, spiced up, ya know, several varieties....


 Lemme know what ya add, I don't 'speament much with spices........



slip said:


> PFFFFFFT ....
> 
> Its all nice and cool in here .... i might just take a nap.
> wake me up when dinner is done.


 watchyomouffyoung'un!



Jeff C. said:


> You better get out there and tend to that Garden






gobbleinwoods said:


> I don't understand how there could have been storms to the north of me and now there are storms to the south of me and I got missed again.


Tell me about it!!  It's been doing that to me the whole time until last night!  don't know how much I got, but I sat on the steps & watched it for a while!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2011)

We got another inch of rain last night !!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We got another inch of rain last night !!



Why arent you stalking my wife anymore?!?!?!  She misses you... I think you hurt her feelings.  Last night we was laying there and she said "where has my quackdaddy been lately??? He hasnt been stawkin me..."


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I got another inch last night !!


 Congrats..........I guess?......... yep, Quack is Back!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Why arent you stalking my wife anymore?!?!?!  She misses you... I think you hurt her feelings.  Last night we was laying there and she said "where has my quackdaddy been lately??? He hasnt been stawkin me..."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Why arent you stalking my wife anymore?!?!?!  She misses you... I think you hurt her feelings.  Last night we was laying there and she said "where has my quackdaddy been lately??? He hasnt been stawkin me..."




I've been put in "stawkin timeout", but that's all gonna change today!!  Tell my Jess her Quackdaddy is on his way!!





Keebs said:


> Congrats..........I guess?......... yep, Quack is Back!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've been put in "stawkin timeout", but that's all gonna change today!!  Tell my Jess her Quackdaddy is on his way!!



Sweet! Sorry, i didnt know you was in timeout.   it happens to the best of us. 

When is that Denali coming in?????


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 27, 2011)

Nobody's Home


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 27, 2011)

southwoodshunter said:


> Nobody's Home



Hello love.  


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Sweet! Sorry, i didnt know you was in timeout.   it happens to the best of us.
> 
> When is that Denali coming in?????






Had to put a hold on the truck, it's gonna be awhile.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had to put a hold on the truck, it's gonna be awhile.



10-4, i understand that bro.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2011)

southwoodshunter said:


> Nobody's Home


 we be here!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> we be here!!



Hey keebaby.  


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey keebaby.  


Whatup Badboy?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> 10-4, i understand that bro.






Decided to wait a few months on the 2012 models.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey Ya'll....


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 27, 2011)

southwoodshunter said:


> Nobody's Home



All out working!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 27, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> All out working!


 
Nu Uh....  reckon I'll have to come back tonight...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> All out working!


you ain't doing it right!



southwoodshunter said:


> Nu Uh....  reckon I'll have to come back tonight...


I'm jumpin back & forth............. no gym needed today!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I don't understand how there could have been storms to the north of me and now there are storms to the south of me and I got missed again.



Same here....big one missed me yesterday evenin, except for the wind. This one got me today, just as I was gettin ready to go do a few chores outdoors and  



Keebs said:


> Lemme know what ya add, I don't 'speament much with spices........
> 
> 
> watchyomouffyoung'un!
> ...



Will do....



Keebs said:


> Congrats..........I guess?......... yep, Quack is Back!




I needs to figger out how to do that 


Well....I ain't wadin', so I'm:


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Decided to wait a few months on the 2012 models.



Guess i will habe to trade mine in next year on a 2013.


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2011)

More wind and thunda again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2011)

slip said:


> More wind and thunda again.



I barely got a sprinkle out of that one yesterday slip....this one gave some rain though.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Same here....big one missed me yesterday evenin, except for the wind. This one got me today, just as I was gettin ready to go do a few chores outdoors and
> Will do....
> I needs to figger out how to do that
> Well....I ain't wadin', so I'm:



Oooooooo that looks goooooood!!!



slip said:


> More wind and thunda again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oooooooo that looks goooooood!!!



It was the perfect dessert after suckin heads and pinchin tails


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> It was the perfect dessert after suckin heads and pinchin tails


 
Anyone seen my stawker lately??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> It was the perfect dessert after suckin heads and pinchin tails





Keebs said:


> Anyone seen my stawker lately??



I dont know whats he/she look like?


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I barely got a sprinkle out of that one yesterday slip....this one gave some rain though.



Yesterday it didnt rain here til dark, but didnt stop til 12am ... this storm just went right over us and its clear again.

Gotta cut okra and tend chickens today anyway... so it works out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2011)

slip said:


> Yesterday it didnt rain here til dark, but didnt stop til 12am ... this storm just went right over us and its clear again.
> 
> Gotta cut okra and tend chickens today anyway... so it works out.




It put a dampener on my outdoor chores for today....pun intended


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont know whats he/she look like?



Now I'm makin a crawdad stock fer my Etouffee....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hey



Aye mate!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont know whats he/she look like?


Hhhmmmm, kinda on the tallest short side, medium to skinny build, shorter long hair, ya know, fairly normal looking guy............. 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hey


 Hiiiiiiiiii!


Jeff C. said:


> Now I'm makin a crawdad stock fer my Etouffee....


 tease!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Aye mate!!!





Keebs said:


> Hhhmmmm, kinda on the tallest short side, medium to skinny build, shorter long hair, ya know, fairly normal looking guy.............
> 
> 
> Hiiiiiiiiii!
> ...



They are making the collars hard and hard to chew thru


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> They are making the collars hard and hard to chew thru


gotta keep the cutters sharper, dat's all!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 27, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hey


Evenin


Keebs said:


> Hhhmmmm, kinda on the tallest short side, medium to skinny build, shorter long hair, ya know, fairly normal looking guy............. :



You made that up,


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Evenin
> 
> 
> You made that up,


 Nu-UH!!  TRIPOD, Mud's pickin on me!!!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Evenin
> 
> 
> You made that up,


Evenin Sir 


Keebs said:


> Nu-UH!!  TRIPOD, Mud's pickin on me!!!!!!!



NO picking on the ladies


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Evenin Sir
> 
> 
> NO picking on the ladies



 Nanner-Nanner-Naaaaner, mudster!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 27, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Evenin Sir
> 
> 
> NO picking on the ladies


 I wasnt



Keebs said:


> Nu-UH!!  TRIPOD, Mud's pickin on me!!!!!!!



Tattle tale


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I wasnt
> 
> Tattle tale


Uh-Huh, you were too!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Uh-Huh, you were too!



You just wait


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hhhmmmm, kinda on the tallest short side, medium to skinny build, shorter long hair, ya know, fairly normal looking guy.............
> 
> 
> Hiiiiiiiiii!
> ...



Maybe I was plannin on sharin it....



threeleggedpigmy said:


> They are making the collars hard and hard to chew thru




Wait'll you have that young'n


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> You just wait








 otay........... I'm good at waiting, bidin my time, waitin.......... waitin..................


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 27, 2011)

la la la do ya'll hear something


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Maybe I was plannin on sharin it....


*PERK*.......... the Chief be sharing???????


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> la la la do ya'll hear something


Yeah, but I can dang nigh bet ya, we ain't hearing the same thing!!!!!

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6088748&postcount=18


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Maybe I was plannin on sharin it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sharing


Keeping hoping, he will be like his mom.  If not,  my hands will be full


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, but I can dang nigh bet ya, we ain't hearing the same thing!!!!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6088748&postcount=18



What


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sharing
> 
> 
> Keeping hoping, _*he will be like his mom*_.  If not,  my hands will be full

















ain't no way...........


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> What


  how many DD threads have you posted in.................


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> how many DD threads have you posted in.................



one?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> *PERK*.......... the Chief be sharing???????




Kickin up Mud!!!  



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sharing
> 
> 
> Keeping hoping, he will be like his mom.  If not,  my hands will be full



Capris sun....just sayin  



Keebs said:


> ain't no way...........








mudracing101 said:


> one?



Lemme go see


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> one?


dats what I thought................. all I'll say is "thread lightly" there......... thread lightly.................. 


Jeff C. said:


> Kickin up Mud!!!
> Capris sun....just sayin
> Lemme go see


 Wish I was!!
Ohlawd, chief, did you take your orange pills today?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Kickin up Mud!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Free messages, wanna ride with?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 27, 2011)

Yo....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Free messages, wanna ride with?


you two? road trip? nada, not wiffout me!!



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yo....


Hey Kim!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you two? road trip? nada, not wiffout me!!
> 
> 
> Hey Kim!



You can ride too, just didnt think you would want to, hey you wouldnt mind being the des. driver would ya?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Free messages, wanna ride with?




Hurup!!! 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yo....



What up Kim??



Keebs said:


> you two? road trip? nada, not wiffout me!!
> 
> 
> Hey Kim!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 27, 2011)

Etoufee, dessert, and free massages.... life don't get any better than that.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Kickin up Mud!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mudracing101 said:


> Free messages, wanna ride with?


A free ride, free massage, capris-suns, a meal, good company. I AM SO THERE!


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Yo....



What is up KIM?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 27, 2011)

Hiyaz Gang.  Been working too much here lately to come visit.  I need another vacation week and go ride somewhere.

Maybe ride up north aways and check on a retired Woody Mod.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 27, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Etoufee, dessert, and free massages.... life don't get any better than that.


 and we can go to the lake when we leave there!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> A free ride, free massage, capris-suns, a meal, good company. I AM SO THERE!
> 
> 
> What is up KIM?



The trucks fillin up fast, might have to take the short bus


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> You can ride too, just didnt think you would want to, hey you wouldnt mind being the des. driver would ya?


Not a problem, gassin da buss up as we type!  Gotta wait on Bama though!!



Jeff C. said:


> Hurup!!!
> What up Kim??







threeleggedpigmy said:


> A free ride, free massage, capris-suns, a meal, good company. I AM SO THERE!
> What is up KIM?





mudracing101 said:


> The trucks fillin up fast, might have to take the short bus


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Etoufee, dessert, and free massages.... life don't get any better than that.





threeleggedpigmy said:


> A free ride, free massage, capris-suns, a meal, good company. I AM SO THERE!
> 
> 
> What is up KIM?





mudracing101 said:


> and we can go to the lake when we leave there!
> 
> 
> 
> The trucks fillin up fast, might have to take the short bus





Keebs said:


> Not a problem, gassin da buss up as we type!  Gotta wait on Bama though!!




Mann you ain't kiddin....throw some Hula Hoops up in the mix and we'll be kickin it  



Keebs said:


>



Later gator!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 27, 2011)

Bored. 

Bait, his dad and Bama are hard at work up in Stewart still. From some of the texts I've received, the pig-poop factor must still be a subject of utter amazement.     

Kiddies and I are doing fish sticks and tater tots. Bait and his dad are on their own.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Bored.
> 
> Bait, his dad and Bama are hard at work up in Stewart still. From some of the texts I've received, the pig-poop factor must still be a subject of utter amazement.
> 
> Kiddies and I are doing fish sticks and tater tots. Bait and his dad are on their own.




Hey Ms TBug....Sounds like the rain may have helped.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2011)

Fried Cubed Venison patties on a big hot biscuit wiff some mustard and onion....make ya wanta slap somethin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Fried Cubed Venison patties on a big hot biscuit wiff some mustard and onion....make ya wanta slap somethin



I'd be slappin' a slice of garden fresh mater on that sammich.


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 27, 2011)

What's up Drivelers?   Is there room on the short bus for me?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 27, 2011)

plenty of room up on the roof!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> What's up Drivelers?   Is there room on the short bus for me?



I have already taken my seat as I have been to the PF and posted tonight.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 27, 2011)

A blonde is overweight, so her doctor puts her on a diet. 

"I want you to eat regularly for two days, then skip a day, and repeat the procedure for two weeks. The next time I see you, you'll have lost at least five pounds." 

When the blonde returns, she's lost nearly 20 pounds. 

"Why, that's amazing!" the doctor says. "Did you follow my instructions?" 

The blonde nods. "I'll tell you, though, I thought I was going to drop dead that third day." "From hunger, you mean?" said the doctor. 

"No, from skipping," replied the blonde.


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 27, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I have already taken my seat as I have been to the PF and posted tonight.




God bless ya!   Let me go check it out. BBL......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2011)

Got the creek runnin strong tonight. Let me take another sip or two then I'll do a gainer into the PF..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I'd be slappin' a slice of garden fresh mater on that sammich.




Yeah....the next one is gettin it. 





Laneybird said:


> What's up Drivelers?   Is there room on the short bus for me?



Sure....




boneboy96 said:


> plenty of room up on the roof!




See....



gobbleinwoods said:


> I have already taken my seat as I have been to the PF and posted tonight.








Les Miles said:


> A blonde is overweight, so her doctor puts her on a diet.
> 
> "I want you to eat regularly for two days, then skip a day, and repeat the procedure for two weeks. The next time I see you, you'll have lost at least five pounds."
> 
> ...




Blondes have more FUN


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got the creek runnin strong tonight. Let me take another sip or two then I'll do a gainer into the PF..




This I wanna see!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> This I wanna see!!!


I just swirled the water over there with my toes...Pearl Harbor I think it was..


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just swirled the water over there with my toes...Pearl Harbor I think it was..



Yea but, ...never mind.   I gotta stay out of there.


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 27, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Yea but, ...never mind.   I gotta stay out of there.



Well, that didn't work.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey everyone!


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 27, 2011)

Any of you people remember this one? Just picked it out on the ol guitar.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just swirled the water over there with my toes...Pearl Harbor I think it was..




They zombies oughtta be along directly...



gobbleinwoods said:


> I'd be slappin' a slice of garden fresh mater on that sammich.



*Hey Gobble!!!*


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Any of you people remember this one? Just picked it out on the ol guitar.




Oh heck yeah.....Rare Earth


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2011)

Just got home from the pig farm. Man, it was so humid! Got a stand up, checked sd cards,  and all feeders filled. Hoping for a good weekend of swine hunting. 
I'm not too far outta bed. Got up early and gotta be back at work at 6am.
Oh, and the new spots have a couple of pigs:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got home from the pig farm. Man, it was so humid! Got a stand up, checked sd cards,  and all feeders filled. Hoping for a good weekend of swine hunting.
> I'm not too far outta bed. Got up early and gotta be back at work at 6am.
> Oh, and the new spots have a couple of pigs:



*PIGGIEEEEEESSSSS !!!!!*


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got home from the pig farm. Man, it was so humid! Got a stand up, checked sd cards,  and all feeders filled. Hoping for a good weekend of swine hunting.
> I'm not too far outta bed. Got up early and gotta be back at work at 6am.
> Oh, and the new spots have a couple of pigs:




Mann.....y'all ate up with swine!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mann.....y'all ate up with swine!!


TBug could close her eyes and just shoot in there amongst them and prolly hit a butt or two..


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2011)

Rob,
We'll be up that way aswell! Catching and shooting! Good luck to yall!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> TBug could close her eyes and just shoot in there amongst them and prolly hit a butt or two..



Got two big( for the area) Boars that need to go. They have set up shop at two different feeders and are running the others off. 
Think Evilrubberducky should  be able to dispatch a 175 pounder with no problem. I love hogs with a wristwatch!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> Rob,
> We'll be up that way aswell! Catching and shooting! Good luck to yall!



Same to you, KM. 
The weather this weekend is supposed to be mid 90's with a small chance of scattered showers. Just hope the hogs will cooperate.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Same to you, KM.
> The weather this weekend is supposed to be mid 90's with a small chance of scattered showers. Just hope the hogs will cooperate.



We gotem comen like clock work! wristwatch so to speak!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> Hey everyone!




Howdy KMC!!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> TBug could close her eyes and just shoot in there amongst them and prolly hit a butt or two..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm out, gang. I am so tired.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm out, gang. I am so tired.



10-4, It'll be like you flipped a switch!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey J C!
What size scooter u riden there bama3


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> They zombies oughtta be along directly...
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey Gobble!!!*



Heck ya'  !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2011)

coming thru, don't mind me, oooppsss, sorry 'bout that, ok, got the place picked up again, ya'll mind your mess & I'll see ya'll later............


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> coming thru, don't mind me, oooppsss, sorry 'bout that, ok, got the place picked up again, ya'll mind your mess & I'll see ya'll later............



Ladydrivers


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> coming thru, don't mind me, oooppsss, sorry 'bout that, ok, got the place picked up again, ya'll mind your mess & I'll see ya'll later............


Shush it woman!!! I like my mess just the way it is.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> coming thru, don't mind me, oooppsss, sorry 'bout that, ok, got the place picked up again, ya'll mind your mess & I'll see ya'll later............



oh, great. Some woman shows up, puts everything "away" and now I can't find nothing.

I had a perfectly good 500 dollar bill laying right here just a minute ago...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> coming thru, don't mind me, oooppsss, sorry 'bout that, ok, got the place picked up again, ya'll mind your mess & I'll see ya'll later............


Glad you know your place!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 27, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Glad you know your place!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2011)

pbradley said:


> oh, great. Some woman shows up, puts everything "away" and now I can't find nothing.
> 
> I had a perfectly good 500 dollar bill laying right here just a minute ago...





Was it rolled up with a string tied around it?


----------



## pbradley (Jun 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Was it rolled up with a string tied around it?



No sir, it was just sitting here, right next to my plate with the big slice of carrot cake and a bowl of peach ice cream.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2011)

pbradley said:


> No sir, it was just sitting here, right next to my plate with the big slice of carrot cake and a bowl of peach ice cream.



Weren`t me took it. I would took the cake and ice cream.


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2011)

pbradley said:


> I had a perfectly good 500 dollar bill laying right here just a minute ago...



Uhhhh ..... No you didnt?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Weren`t me took it. I would took the cake and ice cream.


.......For some strange reason I believe you!!


----------



## pbradley (Jun 27, 2011)

slip said:


> Uhhhh ..... No you didnt?



sure I did. It had a picture of President Norris on it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> .......For some strange reason I believe you!!


----------



## pbradley (Jun 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Weren`t me took it. I would took the cake and ice cream.



Well, tried to, anyway.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Well, tried to, anyway.





i`d get Slip to distract you.


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2011)

pbradley said:


> sure I did. It had a picture of President Norris on it.



Uhhh ... No it didnt?


But you were napping ... Maybe it was just a dream. 


Right Nic? _right?_


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2011)

slip said:


> Uhhh ... No it didnt?
> 
> 
> But you were napping ... Maybe it was just a dream.
> ...



As long as you help me get that cake and ice cream.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 27, 2011)

slip said:


> Uhhh ... No it didnt?
> 
> 
> But you were napping ... Maybe it was just a dream.
> ...





Nicodemus said:


> As long as you help me get that cake and ice cream.


----------



## pbradley (Jun 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> i`d get Slip to distract you.





slip said:


> Uhhh ... No it didnt?
> 
> 
> But you were napping ... Maybe it was just a dream.
> ...



When it comes to home made carrot cake and peach ice cream, much like Mr. Norris, I do not sleep - I lie in wait.

































After I've eaten the cake and ice cream.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 27, 2011)

SLIP!! Guard the place. I gotta get some rest.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> .......For some strange reason I believe you!!




 Me too!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 27, 2011)

pbradley said:


> When it comes to home made carrot cake and peach ice cream, much like Mr. Norris, I do not sleep - I lie in wait.


For the feel of that cold steel on you scalp!!


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> SLIP!! Guard the place. I gotta get some rest.



Alright. Night Nic.





go ahead and sleep ... so i can eat the carrot cake and peach ice cream you stole from Pbradley


----------



## slip (Jun 27, 2011)

pbradley said:


> When it comes to home made carrot cake and peach ice cream, much like Mr. Norris, I do not sleep - I lie in wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pbradley (Jun 27, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> For the feel of that cold steel on you scalp!!



Now that's a hair-raising prospect.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 27, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Now that's a hair-raising prospect.


It would keep me awake at night!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Seth carter (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2011)

Night folks!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2011)

My my it sure is warm and muggy this AM  77* out there right now.  

Coffee will cool me off.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 28, 2011)

ughhh,,,,,,,,,mernin.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh what a beautiful morning!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Oh what a beautiful morning!



Any day that I get vertical is beautiful.

morning Jeff and MC


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2011)

Good morning everybody...hope you have a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 28, 2011)

is it morning already??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> My my it sure is warm and muggy this AM  77* out there right now.
> 
> Coffee will cool me off.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> ughhh,,,,,,,,,mernin.





Jeff Raines said:


> Oh what a beautiful morning!





boneboy96 said:


> Good morning everybody...hope you have a wonderful Tuesday!





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> is it morning already??



Morning ya'll, some of you get up waaayyyy to early.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll, some of you get up waaayyyy to early.


They do it just to mess the place back up again! 
_*MORNIN!!!!!!!!!!!!*_​


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> They do it just to mess the place back up again!
> _*MORNIN!!!!!!!!!!!!*_​



mornin sunshine


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> mornin sunshine


cross your fingers, we may be in for some of that wet stuff today!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> cross your fingers, we may be in for some of that wet stuff today!



I hope so, been raining all around xept here. Maybe we'll get rain with no bad weather.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I hope so, been raining all around xept here. Maybe we'll get rain with no bad weather.


 The lightening show Sunday night was sumthin!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> cross your fingers, we may be in for some of that wet stuff today!



We're gettin it everyday now, I wouldn't mind a one day break, so I could cut some grass. I'm gettin behind on it now


Mornin folks!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> We're gettin it everyday now, I wouldn't mind a one day break, so I could cut some grass. I'm gettin behind on it now
> 
> 
> Mornin folks!!!


Let it grow & bail it for me....................... Pwease!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Let it grow & bail it for me....................... Pwease!!!!!!!!!!!!



Do horses eat dandelions, plantain, centipeded, st. augustine, fescue, persimmon leaves/twigs, throw in a little thistle for flavor, and various other fillers???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Do horses eat dandelions, plantain, centipeded, st. augustine, fescue, persimmon leaves/twigs, throw in a little thistle for flavor, and various other fillers???


 If they get hungry enough!  Heck, mine are gnawing the dang tree bark!!!  They are bored, not hungry!  And kebo LOVES his persimmons!! ok and his pears and his keystone!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> The lightening show Sunday night was sumthin!!


What lightning


Jeff C. said:


> We're gettin it everyday now, I wouldn't mind a one day break, so I could cut some grass. I'm gettin behind on it now
> 
> 
> Mornin folks!!!


wassup Jeffro


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> What lightning
> 
> wassup Jeffro


That what danced around my place & lit it up............ the race track may have gotten in on that shower............. when I checked my rain gauge yesterday, it didn't show but maybe 2/10's............ but I'll take any I can get at this point!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2011)

I wonder why the Lance snack machine dont stock bacon


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I wonder why the Lance snack machine dont stock bacon


  Business venture???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> If they get hungry enough!  Heck, mine are gnawing the dang tree bark!!!  They are bored, not hungry!  And kebo LOVES his persimmons!! ok and his pears and his keystone!




They wouldn't want this junk then...unless you plannin on providin plenty of keystone to wash it down



mudracing101 said:


> What lightning
> 
> wassup Jeffro




Sup MUDD!!!



mudracing101 said:


> I wonder why the Lance snack machine dont stock bacon



So you'll buy the other stuff


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Business venture???


HHMMmmmmmmm


Jeff C. said:


> They wouldn't want this junk then...unless you plannin on providin plenty of keystone to wash it down
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But i want bacon


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> HHMMmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> But i want bacon


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mornin yall...hope everyone has been well


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Mornin yall...hope everyone has been well


 where you been hidin?


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> where you been hidin?



Tennessee, Alabama, Acworth...a little of everywhere 

You ready for the 4th keee eeeeeebs?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Tennessee, Alabama, Acworth...a little of everywhere
> 
> You ready for the 4th keee eeeeeebs?


Travelin Man, huh?
Nawww, I have to work on the 4th......... giving out free hot dawgs & drinks to the public!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2011)

Free hot dawgs


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Free hot dawgs


AND drinks and games & firewerks!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 28, 2011)

No call yet.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> No call yet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2011)

Lunch time Is getting close


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Lunch time Is getting close


 where we goin today?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2011)

Chili's


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Chili's


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

Massages, Zumba, Sports coaches,  massages, tail pinchin........... ohlawd!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Mornin yall...hope everyone has been well




LEE....



threeleggedpigmy said:


> No call yet.











mudracing101 said:


> Lunch time Is getting close





Keebs said:


> where we goin today?



Ry-chere...pan fried cubed deermeat on a biscuit wiff jalapeno mustard, garden fresh mater, vidalia onion, and some of keebs de-licious microwave pickles


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> LEE....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I bet relish would be good on that too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Massages, Zumba, Sports coaches,  massages, tail pinchin........... ohlawd!



less go!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I bet relish would be good on that too!





Mmmm...didn't think of that. We made some more last night Keebs. we doctored'em up, but I haven't tasted any of those yet. I'll let ya know


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> less go!!!






Jeff C. said:


> Mmmm...didn't think of that. We made some more last night Keebs. we doctored'em up, but I haven't tasted any of those yet. I'll let ya know


  what'd ya doc'er'em with?


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 28, 2011)

Howdy Jeff   You ought to get a massage to help out with your zumba pains 

Anyone know a good pepper jelly recipe   *cough* keeeebs *cough*

I've got 25 jalapeno plants and 25 cayenne plants that are over run with peppers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> what'd ya doc'er'em with?



We did some with jalapeno, vidalia onion, green grape tomatoes, and banana pepper. The other batch was the same, but with cayenne peppers instead, all from the garden except for the vidalia.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Howdy Jeff
> 
> Anyone know a good pepper jelly recipe   *cough*, keeeebs, *cough*
> 
> I've got 25 jalapeno plants and 25 cayenne plants that are over run with peppers.


I have one I use for bell peppers, why can't ya sub the hot ones for bells???   Don't forget to make some pepper SAUCE!!  mix the two & pour hot vinegar over them in a nice bottle..........


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> We did some with jalapeno, vidalia onion, green grape tomatoes, and banana pepper. The other batch was the same, but with cayenne peppers instead, all from the garden except for the vidalia.


Ooooooooh, can't wait to know how that turned out!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Howdy Jeff   You ought to get a massage to help out with your zumba pains
> 
> Anyone know a good pepper jelly recipe   *cough* keeeebs *cough*
> 
> I've got 25 jalapeno plants and 25 cayenne plants that are over run with peppers.




Seriously considerin it...*thinkin bout takin Jared too* 

I've got a friend that made some last year and gave me some, it was fantastic. I'll get Teri to get the recipe....


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I have one I use for bell peppers, why can't ya sub the hot ones for bells???   Don't forget to make some pepper SAUCE!!  mix the two & pour hot vinegar over them in a nice bottle..........



Like this??


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> We did some with jalapeno, vidalia onion, green grape tomatoes, and banana pepper. The other batch was the same, but with cayenne peppers instead, all from the garden except for the vidalia.



Where is this recipe you speak of?  

Yall been eatin good out the garden?  We had our first mater sandwich yesterday...  Mater, Bacon, Cucumbers, jalapeno, sharp cheddar, salt, pepper, and mayo


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I have one I use for bell peppers, why can't ya sub the hot ones for bells???   Don't forget to make some pepper SAUCE!!  mix the two & pour hot vinegar over them in a nice bottle..........




That's true.....can't go wrong with a bunch of bottles of pepper sauce.

Hey Lee....you can also sun dry the cayenne and crush it for pepper flakes, great on a lot of stuff. Also, smoke some those jalapenos for chipotle


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Where is this recipe you speak of?
> 
> Yall been eatin good out the garden?  We had our first mater sandwich yesterday...  Mater, Bacon, Cucumbers, jalapeno, sharp cheddar, salt, pepper, and mayo




For the pickles???


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> For the pickles???



Yea


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2011)

Here ya go Lee 


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=626184


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Jeff...knew I had seen it but just kept overlooking it


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Like this??


Now THAT'S a bottle!!!



Jeff C. said:


> That's true.....can't go wrong with a bunch of bottles of pepper sauce.
> 
> Hey Lee....you can also sun dry the cayenne and crush it for pepper flakes, great on a lot of stuff. Also, smoke some those jalapenos for chipotle


I didn't think about the drying, strang them up and let'em dry, they're pretty & functional!
Lee, I DID NOT see the part where you were "coughing" in your post! until I read back!!
You pickin or do you need me to dig up the recipe???


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Now THAT'S a bottle!!!
> 
> 
> I didn't think about the drying, strang them up and let'em dry, they're pretty & functional!
> ...



No no...just thought I had heard a rumor...but you know how that goes around here


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2011)

Lawd, I'm dreadin goin back out in that humidity. Sprayed a bunch of round-up, pickin up sticks from all these thunderstorms we've been having, haven't even gotten to the grass cuttin part yet. 

More t-storms forecast for today, I hope it don't fill the yard back up before I get it cut

Y'all have a good'un!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> No no...just thought I had heard a rumor...but you know how that goes around here


 which one this time??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawd, I'm dreadin goin back out in that humidity. Sprayed a bunch of round-up, pickin up sticks from all these thunderstorms we've been having, haven't even gotten to the grass cuttin part yet.
> 
> More t-storms forecast for today, I hope it don't fill the yard back up before I get it cut
> 
> Y'all have a good'un!!!


 later Chief!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I have one I use for bell peppers, why can't ya sub the hot ones for bells???   Don't forget to make some pepper SAUCE!!  mix the two & pour hot vinegar over them in a nice bottle..........



I've got a bunch of peppers, is that all you do, and how long will it stay good, how long till ready


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I've got a bunch of peppers, is that all you do, and how long will it stay good, how long till ready


I have some in the fridge that if it gets low, I just add more vinegar to as needed...........it takes a good bit to steep....... string some up and let them dry, then crush'em & put them in a good container to have to sprinkle in/on stuff......... don't let them things go to waste!!


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs you want your okra froze whole right?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2011)

Afternoon folks!!  Bought a car sight unseen, gonna go pick her up shortly.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

slip said:


> Keebs you want your okra froze whole right?


Sweetie, I'll take okra any way it's given to me!!
How you doin on your pear relish??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon folks!!  Bought a car sight unseen, gonna go pick her up shortly.


 Electric? Hybrid? what kind???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon folks!!  Bought a car sight unseen, gonna go pick her up shortly.



Must a been a heck of a good deal


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon folks!!  Bought a car sight unseen, gonna go pick her up shortly.





Keebs said:


> Electric? Hybrid? what kind???



A smart car in twista blue.


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> which one this time??



  Just that you knew somethin about makin pepper jelly


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Electric? Hybrid? what kind???




Toyota Corrolla, just sumpin to drive the 44 mile round trip to work.




mudracing101 said:


> Must a been a heck of a good deal





It was/is hopefully, I'm not obligated if it turns out to be trash!!




threeleggedpigmy said:


> A smart car in twista blue.






We tried calling you and Court yesterday evening???


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sweetie, I'll take okra any way it's given to me!!
> How you doin on your pear relish??



Alright 

Im still good on relish for now, i quit eating crackers for a little while and thats normally how i eat it, so its lasting a little longer


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon folks!!  Bought a car sight unseen, gonna go pick her up shortly.



Finally will have somethin to take Dawn in to the jook joint on Friday night


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Finally will have somethin to take Dawn in to the jook joint on Friday night





Whoooooooooot!!!





Last day of vacation, back to the mines tomorrow night!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Just that you knew somethin about makin pepper jelly


 Delton's recipe might be the one you need!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Toyota Corrolla, just sumpin to drive the 44 mile round trip to work.
> It was/is hopefully, I'm not obligated if it turns out to be trash!


 Uuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhh............. darlin', can you squeeze into one of them thangs???



slip said:


> Alright
> 
> Im still good on relish for now, i quit eating crackers for a little while and thats normally how i eat it, so its lasting a little longer


on CRACKERS?!?!? alrighty then! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooooooooot!!!
> 
> Last day of vacation, back to the mines tomorrow night!!


 I know you sooooo excited!!

 Thunder & clouds, rollling in!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> on CRACKERS?!?!? alrighty then!



Heck yeah ... thats the best way to eat it .... ya dont taste it enough if you put it on a sammich or something. gotta be on crackers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Delton's recipe might be the one you need!
> 
> 
> Uuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhh............. darlin', can you squeeze into one of them thangs???
> ...






That's what I'm driving now . . .  Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's what I'm driving now . . .  Grrrrrrrrrr


 Sowwy, I've only SEEN you in da jeep and in Dawns SUV..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Delton's recipe might be the one you need!
> 
> 
> Uuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhh............. darlin', can you squeeze into one of them thangs???
> ...



No thunder hear yet


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

slip said:


> Heck yeah ... thats the best way to eat it .... ya dont taste it enough if you put it on a sammich or something. gotta be on crackers.


Garlic Roasted Triscuits??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2011)

Dog's laying in the shade, wife is laying in the sun, you tell ME which one is smarter . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> No thunder hear yet


What I was hearing/seeing just went.............. ppppffffttttt

http://www.wunderground.com/radar/r...min=2&num_stns_max=9999&avg_off=9999&smooth=0




Hooked On Quack said:


> Dog's laying in the shade, wife is laying in the sun, you tell ME which one is smarter . . .


:ke: which one is purtier...........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dog's laying in the shade, wife is laying in the sun, you tell ME which one is smarter . . .





No comment!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2011)

KEEBS!!! Drank me anudder mix!!!  


I was out back gettin` outa these wet clothes, and thought I was gonna git lightnin` struck. Big cloud buildin` over here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> What I was hearing/seeing just went.............. ppppffffttttt
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/radar/r...min=2&num_stns_max=9999&avg_off=9999&smooth=0
> 
> ...




Suzie is purty, and she's always sweet and glad to see me . . .



Nicodemus said:


> No comment!!






I'm gonna lock both 'em in the trunk for an hour and see which one is glad to see me . . .


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2011)

Leave em both outside and let the dog bark and the wife yell.  See which one shuts up when ya let em in!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Suzie is purty, and she's always sweet and glad to see me . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> KEEBS!!! Drank me anudder mix!!!
> 
> 
> I was out back gettin` outa these wet clothes, and thought I was gonna git lightnin` struck. Big cloud buildin` over here.


Coming right up, boss!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Suzie is purty, and she's always sweet and glad to see me . . .
> 
> I'm gonna lock both 'em in the trunk for an hour and see which one is glad to see me . . .


Yeah, lemme know how that works out fer ya!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Leave em both outside and let the dog bark and the wife yell.  See which one shuts up when ya let em in!





Nicodemus said:


>





Keebs said:


> Coming right up, boss!
> 
> 
> Yeah, lemme know how that works out fer ya!






Anybody got an icepack handy ????


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2011)

I dont lock mine in the trunk but i've made her stand in the corner if she dont behave just right


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody got an icepack handy ????


icepack my fanny, you're gonna need the whole dang cooler full!



mudracing101 said:


> I dont lock mine in the trunk but i've made her stand in the corner if she dont behave just right


what'd you do, hold her down with your elbow?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> icepack my fanny, you're gonna need the whole dang cooler full!
> 
> 
> what'd you do, hold her down with your elbow?





Icepack?? I swear I thought he said icepick. Not the best weapon, but you can pick some locks with one.  Figured Miz Dawn done locked him in the trunk...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Icepack?? I swear I thought he said icepick. Not the best weapon, but you can pick some locks with one.  Figured Miz Dawn done locked him in the trunk...


 How many dem Mango daiquiris you done had?!?!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How many dem Mango daiquiris you done had?!?!





That`s why I like to drink out of a well bucket...


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 28, 2011)

slip said:


> Heck yeah ... thats the best way to eat it .... ya dont taste it enough if you put it on a sammich or something. gotta be on crackers.



Just don't cook a pot of peas or something...if you do that you're liable to use a whole jar in one sitting


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> icepack my fanny, you're gonna need the whole dang cooler full!
> 
> 
> what'd you do, hold her down with your elbow?





Nicodemus said:


> Icepack?? I swear I thought he said icepick. Not the best weapon, but you can pick some locks with one.  Figured Miz Dawn done locked him in the trunk...









eh  eh


eh  eh . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s why I like to drink out of a well bucket...


 Aaahhh, got ya, don't have to keep up wiff'em that way! dang, you're smarter than I gave you credit for!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> eh  eh
> 
> 
> eh  eh . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> eh  eh
> 
> 
> eh  eh . . .










Keebs said:


> Aaahhh, got ya, don't have to keep up wiff'em that way! dang, you're smarter than I gave you credit for!





Don`t go tellin` everbody!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t go tellin` everbody!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> icepack my fanny, you're gonna need the whole dang cooler full!
> 
> 
> what'd you do, hold her down with your elbow?



NO just jokin,


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2011)

dogs in the shade, wife in the sun, barking dogs, buckets of mango
daiquiri's......
Did i walk into a philosophers convention?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> NO just jokin,


mmmHhhhmmmm, riiiiiiiiight.............



rhbama3 said:


> dogs in the shade, wife in the sun, barking dogs, buckets of mango
> daiquiri's......
> Did i walk into a philosophers convention?


 a philowhat?????? we ain't baking nuttin in heah, we'z drankin Mango fruity froo-froo drinks with underrella's in rain buckets laying in the shade, man!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> dogs in the shade, wife in the sun, barking dogs, buckets of mango
> daiquiri's......
> Did i walk into a philosophers convention?






POOKIE!!!





hdmo3 just hit DD with inside fastball . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> POOKIE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 gawd!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> mmmHhhhmmmm, riiiiiiiiight.............
> 
> 
> a philowhat?????? we ain't baking nuttin in heah, we'z drankin Mango fruity froo-froo drinks with underrella's in rain buckets laying in the shade, man!



But, but..... dey wuz all them trick questions about which was smarter: a dog or a woman?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> But, but..... dey wuz all them trick questions about which was smarter: a dog or a woman?


we won't go there agin, now shall we??????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> But, but..... dey wuz all them trick questions about which was smarter: a dog or a woman?






Waitin on da gumbo . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> POOKIE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hiya, Sugarbritches!!! 

Some guys just don't get the idea of bling stuck thru the gum line.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> POOKIE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah hmmm wont be long now.


Keebs said:


> we won't go there agin, now shall we??????



Nope , pour me another one,


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> we won't go there agin, now shall we??????


I'm off the rest of the week. Lets go! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Waitin on da gumbo . . .



14 quarts in the freezer. It's mighty fine with a bowl full of rice and a splash of hot sauce!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm off the rest of the week. Lets go!
> 
> 
> 
> 14 quarts in the freezer. It's mighty fine with a bowl full of rice and a splash of hot sauce!







How many duck breasties didja end up with??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waitin on da gumbo . . .


it's in the freezer............ 


rhbama3 said:


> Hiya, Sugarbritches!!!
> 
> Some guys just don't get the idea of bling stuck thru the gum line.


Or women neither........... 



mudracing101 said:


> Yeah hmmm wont be long now.
> Nope , pour me another one,


If you'd fill your bucket up like Nic told ya, you wouldn't NEED no refill, idjit.................. 


rhbama3 said:


> I'm off the rest of the week. Lets go!
> 
> 14 quarts in the freezer. It's mighty fine with a bowl full of rice and a splash of hot sauce!


Time for the Piggie Slaughtering to begin, huh?
Drool, smack, drool................ you are saving me at least ONE wittle quart, right? Right???


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 28, 2011)

I "used" to think I wanted a massage.

I've changed my mind.

Going home to bake a blackberry cobbler.

That is all.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How many duck breasties didja end up with??



I used 3 packs of duck breasts, 3 whole mallards, and 5 wood ducks that i already had in the freezer. Those breast fillets were pretty small but the whole mallards were awesome. The legs and thighs are the tastiest part of the duck. I also threw a bunch of gizzards and hearts in with the ducks to cook. Made for a good snack while fixing everything.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I "used" to think I wanted a massage.
> 
> I've changed my mind.
> 
> ...


 I know!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> But, but..... dey wuz all them trick questions about which was smarter: a dog or a woman?





I`ve had some almighty smart dogs...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I "used" to think I wanted a massage.
> 
> I've changed my mind.
> 
> ...




But, but, you promised . . .




rhbama3 said:


> I used 3 packs of duck breasts, 3 whole mallards, and 5 wood ducks that i already had in the freezer. Those breast fillets were pretty small but the whole mallards were awesome. The legs and thighs are the tastiest part of the duck. I also threw a bunch of gizzards and hearts in with the ducks to cook. Made for a good snack while fixing everything.





I'll bring you more next time!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I "used" to think I wanted a massage.
> 
> I've changed my mind.
> 
> ...





oink oink......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve had some almighty smart dogs...






Yup . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2011)

Refreshment/snack breake!! 

How y'all is???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve had some almighty smart dogs...



I've had ONE in my life that was worth a durn as a hunting dog. I've loved em all, but i've been stuck with winder licker pets for the last 20 years.....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve had some almighty smart dogs...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Yup . . .


Listen, you two..................


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Refreshment/snack breake!!
> 
> How y'all is???


you'd best hurry before the rain gets to ya!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Refreshment/snack breake!!
> 
> How y'all is???






Hiya Jeffypoo, gotta run to town, well ride to town . . .



How's my financial counselor doing these days??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Jeffypoo, gotta run to town, well ride to town . . .
> 
> 
> 
> How's my financial counselor doing these days??



He's doin dang good, thank ya!!! Just turned 23 the other day, considerin takin him fer a massage


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Refreshment/snack breake!!
> 
> How y'all is???



thinking about a quick low country boil for supper.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Listen, you two..................


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


>


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs, and all of ya`ll to the east of me, get ready. Took this from the front yard just a minute ago. Bad thunder and lightnin` in this, and we`re fixin` to get wet. It`s headed ya`lls way.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 28, 2011)

Afternoon folks.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, and all of ya`ll to the east of me, get ready. Took this from the front yard just a minute ago. Bad thunder and lightnin` in this, and we`re fixin` to get wet. It`s headed ya`lls way.


 I'm keeping the radar open on another tab!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2011)

pouring rain here!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> pouring rain here!





Should be here any minute then!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> POOKIE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am just curious.  How is a boy supposed to learn if he doesn't ask questions????


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2011)

And it`s pourin` here now.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Afternoon folks.



yeah yeah...go Tigers!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 28, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> yeah yeah...go Tigers!



Don't be hatin'


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> I am just curious.  How is a boy supposed to learn if he doesn't ask questions????



you don't like facial bling? 
DD threads are usually deleted by now. Gonna be interesting to see how long it goes.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 28, 2011)

think it is fixin to kick up a fuss around here weather wise.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Don't be hatin'



Why not?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, and all of ya`ll to the east of me, get ready. Took this from the front yard just a minute ago. Bad thunder and lightnin` in this, and we`re fixin` to get wet. It`s headed ya`lls way.



Its lookin bad here now but its all north of us , should get Keebs though


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> thinking about a quick low country boil for supper.



That sound good!!!

I still have about 5-6 lbs of mudbugs in the fridge, can't make up my mind whether to eat'em or peel' em out for a scrumptious dish.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> think it is fixin to kick up a fuss around here weather wise.......


TIMMMAAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



mudracing101 said:


> Its lookin bad here now but its all north of us , should get Keebs though


 I think it is sliding right between our two locations!  Maybe it's hitting at the house though!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm out ya'll , Hope everyone gets a lil rain  with  no bad weather.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Why not?



Because...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> TIMMMAAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I think it is sliding right between our two locations!  Maybe it's hitting at the house though!!!!



BOO heyyyyyy Keebs


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That sound good!!!
> 
> I still have about 5-6 lbs of mudbugs in the fridge, can't make up my mind whether to eat'em or peel' em out for a scrumptious dish.



I divided 15 pounds worth of crawfish and put up the tails and fat in two ziplocs. Should be perfect for an etoufee and a jambalaya. 
Man, them thangs are good!

For the boil tonight i've got 4 pounds of skrimp, a dozen cleaned crabs, a bag of redskin taters, a bag of frozen half ears of corn, 1.5 pounds of smoked sausage from Salt Lick, a whole bell pepper, a few stalks of celery, a vidalia onion, lemon juice, Old Bay seasoning, and a box of zatarains crab boil.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm out ya'll , Hope everyone gets a lil rain  with  no bad weather.






Les Miles said:


> Because...


 Because why?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Because...


Not good enough. Hatin' will continue.... 


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> BOO heyyyyyy Keebs



Oh sure! NOW you show up. Where were you this weekend while we were getting slammed?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I divided 15 pounds worth of crawfish and put up the tails and fat in two ziplocs. Should be perfect for an etoufee and a jambalaya.
> Man, them thangs are good!
> 
> For the boil tonight i've got 4 pounds of skrimp, a dozen cleaned crabs, a bag of redskin taters, a bag of frozen half ears of corn, 1.5 pounds of smoked sausage from Salt Lick, a whole bell pepper, a few stalks of celery, a vidalia onion, lemon juice, Old Bay seasoning, and a box of zatarains crab boil.




All the necessary ingredients for a feast right there!!! 

Gonna go cut some more weeds before the rain moves in this direction


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> BOO heyyyyyy Keebs


 



rhbama3 said:


> I divided 15 pounds worth of crawfish and put up the tails and fat in two ziplocs. Should be perfect for an etoufee and a jambalaya.
> Man, them thangs are good!
> 
> For the boil tonight i've got 4 pounds of skrimp, a dozen cleaned crabs, a bag of redskin taters, a bag of frozen half ears of corn, 1.5 pounds of smoked sausage from Salt Lick, a whole bell pepper, a few stalks of celery, a vidalia onion, lemon juice, Old Bay seasoning, and a box of zatarains crab boil.


 We Have GOT to get our very own drooling smiley!~!!




Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 Hiya Shuggums!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Not good enough. Hatin' will continue....
> 
> 
> Oh sure! NOW you show up. Where were you this weekend while we were getting slammed?



I was in PCB, on Sunday......


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

too close for comfort..................


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 28, 2011)

Cobbler in the oven. 

I got my paws on about 2 pounds of blackberries. They looked terrific. The taste... well. 

The wild blackberries at the lease were bitter as all get out. I thought it might have something to do with them growing in a sea of confuzing hog poop. Then I got these farm raised ones today and they're not much better. Not as bitter but not nearly the natural sweetness that I'm used to. 


What is going on with the blackberry crops? 

I can't get good blackberries anymore to save my life. 






Wobbert-Woo!  did you "oink" at me previously?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 28, 2011)

I saw that BB!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> too close for comfort..................



You don't wanna be close to me anymore?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 28, 2011)

Somebody say sumpin. 






















I'm going to check on the cobbler.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Cobbler in the oven.
> 
> I got my paws on about 2 pounds of blackberries. They looked terrific. The taste... well.
> 
> ...



umm.....yes?
I figured you had checked your e-mail by now. Did you not get my e-mail?


----------



## killa86 (Jun 28, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You don't wanna be close to me anymore?



hey turtlebug is that a freshly bootyshot hog in your avatar


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Not good enough. Hatin' will continue....



I understand your frustration 

24-21 Haters gonna hate


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> umm.....yes?
> I figured you had checked your e-mail by now. Did you not get my e-mail?



Yes and I knew he was full it it when he said it was nothing but white-outs and junk because he had already told me around 4:00 that you didn't bring the card reader. He forgot about changing his story.  

I laid down around 7:30 to read and fell asleep. Couldn't even tell you what time he got home.  


The bad part, my awesome friend Kim asked me to text her hubby some of those pics because he "thought" they had a hog problem. She called his number out to me and I sent him a few pics with some uhm... well... "captions". 

He never got them. I read the number back out to her and I'm fairly certain that somewhere out there, is someone's grandmother who thinks that some pervert is highly turned on by hog booty.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I understand your frustration
> 
> 24-21 Haters gonna hate


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 28, 2011)

killa86 said:


> hey turtlebug is that a freshly bootyshot hog in your avatar



Hey Killa  

Nope, that was my first boar two years ago. His name was Muppet and he was an awesome hog.  I got him with my Ruger M77 Hawkeye 7mm-08. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=393139&highlight=muppet


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>



That's what you get for hatin' 




Hey TurtleBug 

Want to hear a funny joke?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>




Want me to give him a different avatar? 

Want me to change his sigline?  

Want me to ban him?  


He brings that sports trash back in here where I`m tryin` to relax, fire will rain down on his head...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> That's what you get for hatin'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yes and I knew he was full it it when he said it was nothing but white-outs and junk because he had already told me around 4:00 that you didn't bring the card reader. He forgot about changing his story.
> 
> I laid down around 7:30 to read and fell asleep. Couldn't even tell you what time he got home.
> 
> ...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Want me to give him a different avatar?
> 
> Want me to change his sigline?
> 
> ...





Please


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Please



Howdy, Bug...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Want me to give him a different avatar?  YES!!!
> Want me to change his sigline?   YES!!!
> Want me to ban him?
> Naw, just give him an infraction and put him on double secret probation!He brings that sports trash back in here where I`m tryin` to relax, fire will rain down on his head...



He doesn't care, Corndogs don't have feelings.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Time to get cooking. BBL!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 28, 2011)

Y'all are hurting my wittle feelings


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> i saw that bb!



     Even mods practice self moderation at times!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, after much consideration and the fact that 6 cats have got to be fed with Bait's parents out of town for the next 10 days, I won't be piggy hunting with my Wobbert-Woo!  this weekend.  

I've elected to let Fishbait and ERD go take care of pig slaying while I feed cats, get the cam changed on my bow (FINALLY) and dial it back in. 

Maybe I can find some time to lay out and catch some sun.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well, after much consideration and the fact that 6 cats have got to be fed with Bait's parents out of town for the next 10 days, I won't be piggy hunting with my Wobbert-Woo!  this weekend.
> 
> I've elected to let Fishbait and ERD go take care of pig slaying while I feed cats, get the cam changed on my bow (FINALLY) and dial it back in.
> 
> Maybe I can find some time to lay out and catch some sun.









Oh well, you gotta do what you gotta do. We got some problem boars that need taking out in 3 places so we can get the high body counts rolling again. I think Fish-bro and i already have ERD's boar picked out. All he has to do is pull the trigger.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh well, you gotta do what you gotta do. We got some problem boars that need taking out in 3 places so we can get the high body counts rolling again. I think Fish-bro and i already have ERD's boar picked out. All he has to do is pull the trigger.



I know, I'm sowwy.  

If it weren't for the cats, Abbey and I would pack up and go too. 

Bait was trying to send me and ERD, but I'd rather him go and me stay home with Abbey.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I know, I'm sowwy.
> 
> If it weren't for the cats, Abbey and I would pack up and go too.
> 
> Bait was trying to send me and ERD, but I'd rather him go and me stay home with Abbey.



I got a buddy with a fishpond that Abbey should be able to drown a 100 crickets in a couple of hours. We'll take her fishing one evening if you want to bring her up sometime.


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2011)

Howdy yawl.


----------



## Otis (Jun 28, 2011)

A word to the wise ain't necessary, but the rest of y'all need to get in line.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Otis said:


> A word to the wise ain't necessary, but the rest of y'all need to get in line.



which line? where does it start? what are we in line for?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> which line? where does it start? what are we in line for?



Don't ask questions and it forms at the end.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I got a buddy with a fishpond that Abbey should be able to drown a 100 crickets in a couple of hours. We'll take her fishing one evening if you want to bring her up sometime.



She would love nothing more.  


Do they have Wi-Fi?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 28, 2011)

One more day one more day one more day. 

Then I'm off for five!


----------



## Otis (Jun 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> which line? where does it start? what are we in line for?


 

You have to find in order to get a word from the wise. 




gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't ask questions and it forms at the end.


 

and it is a long one from what I am reading on here today


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 28, 2011)

Otis said:


> You have to find in order to get a word from the wise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I heard you had booked a massage and paid extra to be first in line.


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2011)

AHEM, I sayeth helloeth to ye'all....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> She would love nothing more.
> 
> 
> Do they have Wi-Fi?



Afraid not. Just Bass, bream, catfish, and crappie.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2011)

slip said:


> AHEM, I sayeth helloeth to ye'all....



whattup, Slipper?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 28, 2011)

slip said:


> AHEM, I sayeth helloeth to ye'all....



Hi Slip!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I heard you had booked a massage and paid extra to be first in line.



HEY...I was supposed to be 1st in lilne for the massage!      Oh, and HI slip!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Y'all are hurting my wittle feelings




Hush, corn dog, coon dog, gater gitter, whatever your name is! You ain`t got no feelins`!!


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> whattup, Slipper?


Not much.
Got back from the army/navy store ... while i was there i watched them bust two dudes about my age for stealing a knife ... they called the parents, and the parents called the cops for the shop... rut roh

oh yeah, it was one of those $3 key chain knife things ...


turtlebug said:


> Hi Slip!



Hello.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2011)

Howdy Little Mod!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 28, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> HEY...I was supposed to be 1st in lilne for the massage!      Oh, and HI slip!



Don't yell at me.    I ain't the one giving the massage and had nuffin to do wif it.  


Besides, I don't really like giving massages unless there's an ulterior motive (ie: I want something    ) but I won't turn one down.  

Unless her name is Olga and she's a Russian athlete.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 28, 2011)

is this where the line starts?


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Little Mod!



Hey Nic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2011)

slip said:


> Hey Nic.





How`s your garden lookin`? What`s left of mine is lookin` fair again, and fixin` to have more stuff poppin` outa the ground any day now.


----------



## Otis (Jun 28, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I heard you had booked a massage and paid extra to be first in line.


 


I heard the line was for women only, so looks like neither of us are getting in it. 




boneboy96 said:


> HEY...I was supposed to be 1st in lilne for the massage!  Oh, and HI slip!


 

If that is the case, you really need words of wisdom first! 




Nicodemus said:


> How`s your garden lookin`? What`s left of mine is lookin` fair again, and fixin` to have more stuff poppin` outa the ground any day now.


 

Your words of wisdom consist of me becoming an Admin instead of a Mod.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2011)

Otis said:


> I heard the line was for women only, so looks like neither of us are getting in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I will consult with Mr. 243Savage about this matter, and one of us will get back with you.


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> How`s your garden lookin`? What`s left of mine is lookin` fair again, and fixin` to have more stuff poppin` outa the ground any day now.


Seems like its doing about as good as i can ask for, after all this rain. Watermelon is almost ready, and the okra is making good ...


Otis said:


> Your words of wisdom consist of me becoming an Admin instead of a Mod.



When im a mod, ill make you a admin when no other mods are logged on.


Vote slip '12


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2011)

slip said:


> When im a mod, ill make you a admin when no other mods are logged on.
> 
> 
> Vote slip '12





      And we had such high hopes for you.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 28, 2011)

Good lawd ya'll been busy this afternoon!    Finally got caught up now I gotta get started on some supper.  See ya'll in a few.


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> And we had such high hopes for you.



Oh dont worry Nic, im only saying what ever it takes to get his vote ... and after i do ... well who knows what ill _really_ do ... i might even band him


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2011)

slip said:


> Oh dont worry Nic, im only saying what ever it takes to get his vote ... and after i do ... well who knows what ill _really_ do ... i might even band him





Your potential is returnin`...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh lawd.....
Bubba done good ya'll. That Salt lick smoked sausage boiled in crab boil is some kinda good. So is everything else in there for that matter. Nom, nom,nom.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> I am just curious.  How is a boy supposed to learn if he doesn't ask questions????





Idunno???  Keep tryin . . .




Nicodemus said:


> Want me to give him a different avatar?
> 
> Want me to change his sigline?
> 
> ...







BAN 'em Nick!!


----------



## Otis (Jun 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I will consult with Mr. 243Savage about this matter, and one of us will get back with you.


 

consulting that knucklehead is like asking Obammy for advice on running a buisness 




slip said:


> Seems like its doing about as good as i can ask for, after all this rain. Watermelon is almost ready, and the okra is making good ...
> 
> 
> When im a mod, ill make you a admin when no other mods are logged on.
> ...


 

you runnin' against me? 

You do know Nic is bouncer at town hall meetings right? 





slip said:


> Oh dont worry Nic, im only saying what ever it takes to get his vote ... and after i do ... well who knows what ill _really_ do ... i might even band him


 

been studying that Democrat handbook I see, how many ACORNS ya got in your pocket?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2011)

slip said:


> AHEM, I sayeth helloeth to ye'all....




Hiya lil bro!!




Nicodemus said:


> I will consult with Mr. 243Savage about this matter, and one of us will get back with you.





Ban hiz buttt too Nic!!




Tag-a-long said:


> Good lawd ya'll been busy this afternoon!    Finally got caught up now I gotta get started on some supper.  See ya'll in a few.






Wellllllllllll helloooooooo there neighbor . . .     Just got my pool cam pics back . . .  MmmmmHmmmmm!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya lil bro!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this thread is useless without pics.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2011)

That's all I could stand on the lawnmower for one day

What's gwine on???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 28, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> this thread is useless without pics.



Freak!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 28, 2011)

I just wanted to check in with all of the fellow drivelers and let you know that I am making progress.  Been in Indianapolis for the past couple of days and left there at about 11 AM today.  I am now in Chattanooga and have a meetings scheduled for tomorrow here.  I hope to be back in Augusta tomorrow night.  

Got a customer with an emergency so I will have to drive to Birmingham on Friday morning to pick up a shipment and return back to Grovetown as fast as I can so that they can install these goods and get back up and running again.

So far about 500 miles today and another 270 more tomorrow then 630 miles  more round-trip to Birmingham on Friday.  Somehow, I became a road warrior this week BUT I want to stop this express and get my tail off.  Around 1900 miles in 5 days is just too much for me these days especially when you have to meet with your customers along the way.

I sure could use a nice massage right about now.  Ya'll take care and stay out of trouble if you can.

PS:  I just noticed that the time is really 8:10 PM here in Chattanooga and not the time that is showing on my post here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I just wanted to check in with all of the fellow drivelers and let you know that I am making progress.  Been in Indianapolis for the past couple of days and left there at about 11 AM today.  I am now in Chattanooga and have a meetings scheduled for tomorrow here.  I hope to be back in Augusta tomorrow night.
> 
> Got a customer with an emergency so I will have to drive to Birmingham on Friday morning to pick up a shipment and return back to Grovetown as fast as I can so that they can install these goods and get back up and running again.
> 
> ...



Drive careful, Eagle Eye.
Oh, and if you go to your forum edit options, change your settings to Brazil and you'll at least be close to the correct time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I just wanted to check in with all of the fellow drivelers and let you know that I am making progress.  Been in Indianapolis for the past couple of days and left there at about 11 AM today.  I am now in Chattanooga and have a meetings scheduled for tomorrow here.  I hope to be back in Augusta tomorrow night.
> 
> Got a customer with an emergency so I will have to drive to Birmingham on Friday morning to pick up a shipment and return back to Grovetown as fast as I can so that they can install these goods and get back up and running again.
> 
> ...



Lemme check my PM's and I'll tell ya the times bein offered on those massages EE444, you may be able to slip one in along the way. She said they'll massage whatever is botherin ya 

Be careful out there


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2011)

Mannn...I'm about to pop!! Big ol blueberry pancakes, scrambled eggs, and sausage with a tall glass of milk. I'm ruint


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 28, 2011)

I have been standing in line all evening, and have no idea why??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I have been standing in line all evening, and have no idea why??



How'd you get in front of me


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2011)

Sniff sniff....dang, I just showered Sunday


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2011)

well, we got plenty of leftover skrimp, corn, crabs, and taters. Everybody wiped out the sausage. Man, that was good!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How'd you get in front of me


Quack created a diversion, and snuck in while you wasn't looking!!



Jeff C. said:


> Sniff sniff....dang, I just showered Sunday


Sorry about that!!...........I got distracted somewhere else!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2011)

DUDES!!!!!!!
I refreshed the page and got a "Your Account is Suspended!!!"
I wuz skurd.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> DUDES!!!!!!!
> I refreshed the page and got a "Your Account is Suspended!!!"
> I wuz skurd.


Well you have posted in the DEE, and DD threads..........It may be a warning!!........Either that or they did give Otis Mod status!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, we got plenty of leftover skrimp, corn, crabs, and taters. Everybody wiped out the sausage. Man, that was good!





Need a cooler to store the leftovers in?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 28, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Need a cooler to store the leftovers in?


I hear DEE has a spare one he doesn't need!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well you have posted in the DEE, and DD threads..........It may be a warning!!........Either that or they did give Otis Mod status!!


That would make sense wouldn't it? Mr. Bean with mod squad powers..... 


Nicodemus said:


> Need a cooler to store the leftovers in?


No, but we could use a new gut bucket at deer camp. I can't believe he took that stanky cooler home. Gawd, you and i both know exactly what that thing smells like.


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> DUDES!!!!!!!
> I refreshed the page and got a "Your Account is Suspended!!!"
> I wuz skurd.



Wait till you go to long on and it says

"You account has been banned
Message from admin - I brung it LOL" 


SCARY STUFF


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I hear DEE has a spare one he doesn't need!!








rhbama3 said:


> That would make sense wouldn't it? Mr. Bean with mod squad powers.....
> 
> No, but we could use a new gut bucket at deer camp. I can't believe he took that stanky cooler home. Gawd, you and i both know exactly what that thing smells like.








slip said:


> Wait till you go to long on and it says
> 
> "You account has been banned
> Message from admin - I brung it LOL"
> ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> That would make sense wouldn't it? Mr. Bean with mod squad powers.....
> 
> No, but we could use a new gut bucket at deer camp. I can't believe he took that stanky cooler home. Gawd, you and i both know exactly what that thing smells like.


..........Never made that connec...........Dang that is funny!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, we got plenty of leftover skrimp, corn, crabs, and taters. Everybody wiped out the sausage. Man, that was good!




Leftovers-R-Guud!!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Quack created a diversion, and snuck in while you wasn't looking!!
> 
> Sorry about that!!...........I got distracted somewhere else!!



Quack is a diversion 

No prob 



rhbama3 said:


> DUDES!!!!!!!
> I refreshed the page and got a "Your Account is Suspended!!!"
> I wuz skurd.



Stay out of the DD thread haha 



rhbama3 said:


> That would make sense wouldn't it? Mr. Bean with mod squad powers.....
> 
> No, but we could use a new gut bucket at deer camp. I can't believe he took that stanky cooler home. Gawd, you and i both know exactly what that thing smells like.




And he wonders why he ain't got a gal friend #1 he don't like to spend money for nuttin # 2 Gals no like "stanky" 



slip said:


> Wait till you go to long on and it says
> 
> "You account has been banned
> Message from admin - I brung it LOL"
> ...



Bet you'll think twice next time before you say dat HUH 

Hey.....btw, give yo momma a big hug from Jared, she made his day today


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Bet you'll think twice next time before you sat dat HUH
> 
> Hey.....btw, give yo momma a big hug from Jared, she made his day today



probably not.



Will do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2011)

slip said:


> probably not.
> 
> 
> 
> Will do.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Leftovers-R-Guud!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But i haven't posted anything in the DD thread!
After her Karaoke sangin, thread, her big fish thread, her boyfriend thread, her joining the navy thread, her tattoo thread, and her ......... i'm a stawker ain't I?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> But i haven't posted anything in the DD thread!
> After her Karaoke sangin, thread, her big fish thread, her boyfriend thread, her joining the navy thread, her tattoo thread, and her ......... i'm a stawker ain't I?



You looked though....guilt by association


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>





rhbama3 said:


> But i haven't posted anything in the DD thread!
> After her Karaoke sangin, thread, her big fish thread, her boyfriend thread, her joining the navy thread, her tattoo thread, and her ......... i'm a stawker ain't I?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You looked though....guilt by association



Yes i did. Many times.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes i did. Many times.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 28, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> But i haven't posted anything in the DD thread!
> After her Karaoke sangin, thread, her big fish thread, her boyfriend thread, her joining the navy thread, her tattoo thread, and her ......... i'm a stawker ain't I?



Sorry My mistake!!

You're in good company Bro!!.........There are a few username threads on here that I just can not bring myself to post in!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2011)

Quick fly by.    Slip U keep everyone straight!     Niters all.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm headed to bed. Ya'll have a good one!


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Quick fly by.    Slip U keep everyone straight!     Niters all.



Will do!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sorry My mistake!!
> 
> You're in good company Bro!!.........There are a few username threads on here that I just can not bring myself to post in!!



Yessir, I agree.....I had to go out on a limb for a change in that one though.

It's funny that you say that, but it's one of those things where you just can't help but to keep lookin at it....kind of like lookin at lightning


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 28, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Quick fly by.    Slip U keep everyone straight!     Niters all.


G'night Bob!!



rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to bed. Ya'll have a good one!


G'night Robert!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Quick fly by.    Slip U keep everyone straight!     Niters all.





rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to bed. Ya'll have a good one!




Good night fellers!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, I agree.....I had to go out on a limb for a change in that one though.
> 
> It's funny that you say that, but it's one of those things where you just can't help but to keep lookin at it....kind of like lookin at lightning


It's great entertainment!!..........I have laughed my hiney off reading those threads!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2011)

They gemmie the keys and cattle prods and everyone runs off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2011)

slip said:


> They gemmie the keys and cattle prods and everyone runs off.




Last time I looked Boneboy had keys to da whole campfire 


Go get'em


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 28, 2011)

slip said:


> They gemmie the keys and cattle prods and everyone runs off.


Not me......Yet!!.........Ain't skeered!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Not me......Yet!!.........Ain't skeered!!



I think he scurried out the door


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm gettin a little nervous bout slip and that cattle prod....think I'll mozy on to bed


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm gettin a little nervous bout slip and that cattle prod....think I'll mozy on to bed


Chicken!!

G'night Jeffro!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 29, 2011)

Ugh. 

Well, at least today is the last one and then I'm on a mini vacation. 

Y'all have a good un.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 29, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Ugh.
> 
> Well, at least today is the last one and then I'm on a mini vacation.
> 
> Y'all have a good un.



U 2 TBug...enjoy the mini vacation.   Good morning everybody...time to WAKE UP!     It's Happy Hump Day!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2011)

tbug and bb  morning 

been sipping on the first cup, need one of your own?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 29, 2011)

Top of the morning to everyone! 

One more day at the salt mine and i will be off for 10 days! Woot!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2011)

I wanna go home!


----------



## ButcherTony (Jun 29, 2011)

off today


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 29, 2011)

MOrning All,  going to be another busy day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

Humpity hump!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2011)

Good morning, fine friends!
It felt good not having an alarm clock set for this morning. Off the rest of the week and plan to do as little as possible.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Good morning, fine friends!
> It felt good not having an alarm clock set for this morning. Off the rest of the week and plan to do as little as possible.



Good morning Rob, I think we found some one cheaper than the both of us.   I would have left the cooler.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Good morning, fine friends!
> It felt good not having an alarm clock set for this morning. Off the rest of the week and plan to do as little as possible.



I'll try to keep you company, as long as I'm not pickin up debris, cutting grass, trimmin tree limbs, runnin errands, slavin in the kitchen, priortizin my honey-doo list, and generally just procrastinatin.....or.....*takin a nap*


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good morning Rob, I think we found some one cheaper than the both of us.   I would have left the cooler.



No kidding, Bro. 
 There comes a point where being frugal and being a compulsive hoarder merge. When you can't leave a cooler with a rotten hog corpse( in the summertime) on the side of the road, you're there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good morning Rob, I think we found some one cheaper than the both of us.   I would have left the cooler.





rhbama3 said:


> No kidding, Bro.
> There comes a point where being frugal and being a compulsive hoarder merge. When you can't leave a cooler with a rotten hog corpse( in the summertime) on the side of the road, you're there.




But tapped the brake???


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

Good mornin`! 

Don`t need no cooler... 

Stay out of the "massage" thread!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`!
> 
> Don`t need no cooler...
> 
> Stay out of the "massage" thread!!



Mornin Nic!!! 

I've got more coolers than I know what to do with....

Duly noted


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No kidding, Bro.
> There comes a point where being frugal and being a compulsive hoarder merge. When you can't leave a cooler with a rotten hog corpse( in the summertime) on the side of the road, you're there.


 DEE wins 


Jeff C. said:


> But tapped the brake???





Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`!
> 
> Don`t need no cooler...
> 
> Stay out of the "massage" thread!!



Hello brother Nic


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

Where's Keebsolicious this mornin....and Mudro


----------



## ButcherTony (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`!
> 
> Don`t need no cooler...
> 
> Stay out of the "massage" thread!!


 hey I lost that thread....you got a link


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Where's Keebsolicious this mornin....and Mudro


I wanna go HOME!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

I`ll tell you a little story about a cooler. This was back before I was married. We had spent the day on the Flint, fishin` amd swimmin`, and ended up with a 48 qt Igloo full of shoal bass and redbellies. We got in late that evenin`, wore slam out, and maybe a few cool sody waters had been consumed, and were still bein` consumed. Weren`t much ice on them fish. It was hot. Real dog days August type hot. The next afternoon after wakin` up, I decided them fish needed cleanin`....


That cooler got hauled off...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

Mornin` Brother AJ!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll tell you a little story about a cooler. This was back before I was married. We had spent the day on the Flint, fishin` amd swimmin`, and ended up with a 48 qt Igloo full of shoal bass and redbellies. We got in late that evenin`, wore slam out, and maybe a few cool sody waters had been consumed, and were still bein` consumed. Weren`t much ice on them fish. It was hot. Real dog days August type hot. The next afternoon after wakin` up, I decided them fish needed cleanin`....
> 
> 
> That cooler got hauled off...



You wasted the handles and hinges?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You wasted the handles and hinges?





I wasted more than that! I also wasted last nights supper, and probably everything else I had eaten for the last week!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 29, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You wasted the handles and hinges?





Nicodemus said:


> I wasted more than that! I also wasted last nights supper, and probably everything else I had eaten for the last week!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`!
> 
> Don`t need no cooler...
> 
> Stay out of the "massage" thread!!


It's almost windage and elevation time over there. 
Size doesnt matter.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll tell you a little story about a cooler. This was back before I was married. We had spent the day on the Flint, fishin` amd swimmin`, and ended up with a 48 qt Igloo full of shoal bass and redbellies. We got in late that evenin`, wore slam out, and maybe a few cool sody waters had been consumed, and were still bein` consumed. Weren`t much ice on them fish. It was hot. Real dog days August type hot. The next afternoon after wakin` up, I decided them fish needed cleanin`....
> 
> 
> That cooler got hauled off...




LOL....usually when I see a cooler on the side of the road, edge of the woods, or lookin like it was abandoned in general......I also see red flags.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I wanna go HOME!




Wassamatta


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll tell you a little story about a cooler. This was back before I was married. We had spent the day on the Flint, fishin` amd swimmin`, and ended up with a 48 qt Igloo full of shoal bass and redbellies. We got in late that evenin`, wore slam out, and maybe a few cool sody waters had been consumed, and were still bein` consumed. Weren`t much ice on them fish. It was hot. Real dog days August type hot. The next afternoon after wakin` up, I decided them fish needed cleanin`....
> 
> 
> That cooler got hauled off...



You shoulda thrown some celery, pepper, onion, and taters in it and slammed the lid since you already had fish stew half ready.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I wanna go HOME!





Does Robert and me need to come over there and perform exploratory surgery on somebody?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Does Robert and me need to come over there and perform exploratory surgery on somebody?



Hey, i'm off the rest of the week! We got plenty of time to hide the body.















how about a 120 quart igloo cooler on the side of the road?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Wassamatta





Nicodemus said:


> Does Robert and me need to come over there and perform exploratory surgery on somebody?





rhbama3 said:


> Hey, i'm off the rest of the week! We got plenty of time to hide the body.
> how about a 120 quart igloo cooler on the side of the road?





I juss wanna go home!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2011)

HEY , GOOD MORNING , sorry i'm late, got tied up, hope every one is having a good Wed. Be strong Keebs , 5 o clock is comin


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I juss wanna go home!



Ya know, it IS 5 oclock somewhere.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> HEY , GOOD MORNING , sorry i'm late, got tied up, hope every one is having a good Wed. Be strong Keebs , 5 o clock is comin




Mornin' Mud.....

*Wut's fer lunch???*




I bet I know what bama's havin


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> HEY , GOOD MORNING , sorry i'm late, got tied up, hope every one is having a good Wed. Be strong Keebs , 5 o clock is comin





rhbama3 said:


> Ya know, it IS 5 oclock somewhere.


 but not here!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> but not here!!!



Well..I'm at home Keebs, but if it makes you feel any better....I've got a tummy ache


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Mud.....
> 
> *Wut's fer lunch???*
> 
> ...



The one, the only, the Crackabarrel.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Mud.....
> 
> *Wut's fer lunch???*
> 
> ...



you are correct, Sir!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Mud.....
> 
> *Wut's fer lunch???*
> 
> ...





Fried egg, bacon, and cheese sammiches, is what we`re havin`.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Well..I'm at home Keebs, but if it makes you feel any better....I've got a tummy ache


 I sowwy............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Mud.....
> 
> *Wut's fer lunch???*
> 
> ...


Aint sure yet, but as usual i'm starvin


Keebs said:


> but not here!!!


 Alright thats enuff , i done heard enuff of your cryin, suck it up



BBQBOSS said:


> The one, the only, the Crackabarrel.






rhbama3 said:


> you are correct, Sir!!!


Mornin Bama


Nicodemus said:


> Fried egg, bacon, and cheese sammiches, is what we`re havin`.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 29, 2011)

Bread and water,  working in the salt mines are tough these days.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Bread and water,  working in the salt mines are tough these days.



 That sucks, maybe bread and beer , but not bread and water


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright thats enuff , i done heard enuff of your cryin, suck it up


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Much better You are prettier when you smile


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

Had to go wiff the fresh mater sammiches today....still have a bout 5 lbs of crawdads in the fridge, but didn't think the stomach could handle that rat now, I reckon I'd better peel'em....


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 29, 2011)

I like crawdads


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I like crawdads



and shoe shows, hula hoops, boating, etc.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Had to go wiff the fresh mater sammiches today....still have a bout 5 lbs of crawdads in the fridge, but didn't think the stomach could handle that rat now, I reckon I'd better peel'em....





Les Miles said:


> I like crawdads



A question for you two cajuns:
What is your favorite way to use a pound of crawfish tails and fat? I have made Jambalaya and etoufee before but do you have another dish you'd recommend?


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I like crawdads





Jeff C. said:


> and shoe shows, hula hoops, boating, etc.....



What about milkshakes ....


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2011)

Phew ... i woke up and she was still there ... it wasnt a dream

yall check out my new "toy"


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> A question for you two cajuns:
> What is your favorite way to use a pound of crawfish tails and fat? I have made Jambalaya and etoufee before but do you have another dish you'd recommend?



I've got several, Bama.....mine would probably be etouffee, but here's a few for ya. Fried crawfish (make a po-boy), crawfish sauce piquant, crawfish stew, crawfish au gratin, crawfish & eggplant casserole



Nugefan said:


> What about milkshakes ....



Ahhhh...can't ferget dem 



slip said:


> Phew ... i woke up and she was still there ... it wasnt a dream
> 
> yall check out my new "toy"



Kewl!!! What you gonna choot at???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 29, 2011)

Well cracker barrel was a bust... A group of 107 showed up just before we did.   

Had to settle for 2 chili slaw dogs, onion rangs, ice cold coke and a Fried peach pie from the varsity.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well cracker barrel was a bust... A group of 107 showed up just before we did.
> 
> Had to settle for 2 chili slaw dogs, onion rangs, ice cold coke and a Fried peach pie from the varsity.



Hate it when that happens....what up BOSS


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 29, 2011)

slip said:


> Phew ... i woke up and she was still there ... it wasnt a dream
> 
> yall check out my new "toy"


Sweet Slip


BBQBOSS said:


> Well cracker barrel was a bust... A group of 107 showed up just before we did.
> 
> Had to settle for 2 chili slaw dogs, onion rangs, ice cold coke and a Fried peach pie from the varsity.



Poor Mrs Jess:::


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

This one is playin out playas....who's got the next one???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Mud.....
> 
> *Wut's fer lunch???*
> 
> ...


 Ended up with Zaxby's



Jeff C. said:


> and shoe shows, hula hoops, boating, etc.....


Shoe shows


slip said:


> Phew ... i woke up and she was still there ... it wasnt a dream
> 
> yall check out my new "toy"


Nice


BBQBOSS said:


> Well cracker barrel was a bust... A group of 107 showed up just before we did.
> 
> Had to settle for 2 chili slaw dogs, onion rangs, ice cold coke and a Fried peach pie from the varsity.



 Sounds good , but aint neva ate there before


----------



## slip (Jun 29, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well cracker barrel was a bust... A group of 107 showed up just before we did.
> 
> Had to settle for 2 chili slaw dogs, onion rangs, ice cold coke and a Fried peach pie from the varsity.


Mannnn its been to long since i've had the varsity


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sweet Slip
> 
> 
> Poor Mrs Jess





Jeff C. said:


> I've got several, Bama.....mine would probably be etouffee, but here's a few for ya. Fried crawfish (make a po-boy), crawfish sauce piquant, crawfish stew, crawfish au gratin, crawfish & eggplant casserole
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gunna go to the range and choot up some cardbord here this weekend some time. piggies and yotes is what im really targeting though, maybe a deer.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 29, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well cracker barrel was a bust... A group of 107 showed up just before we did.
> 
> Had to settle for 2 chili slaw dogs, onion rangs, ice cold coke and a Fried peach pie from the varsity.



You must work in Norcross?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> This one is playin out playas....who's got the next one???





Good to go when this shuts down

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6093164#post6093164


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 29, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> You must work in Norcross?



Dats right....  You try to go to cracker barrel as well, today?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 29, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Dats right....  You try to go to cracker barrel as well, today?



Nope; but every week or two I will ride down to the Varsity fer lunch!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice one Slip.   Hi all, just a quick fly-by B4 this one disappears!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2011)

slip said:


> Phew ... i woke up and she was still there ... it wasnt a dream
> 
> yall check out my new "toy"


Them turkeys don't have a chance, do they? 


Jeff C. said:


> I've got several, Bama.....mine would probably be etouffee, but here's a few for ya. Fried crawfish (make a po-boy), crawfish sauce piquant, crawfish stew, crawfish au gratin, crawfish & eggplant casserole
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crawfish au gratin sounds pretty doggone good! You got a link that you've tried before?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2011)

Where did Keebs go, did she get to go home?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Them turkeys don't have a chance, do they?
> 
> 
> Crawfish au gratin sounds pretty doggone good! You got a link that you've tried before?




Naw....but I got a good homegrown cajun recipe I'll PM ya.  You need it now? My eyes are shuttin


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw....but I got a good homegrown cajun recipe I'll PM ya.  You need it now? My eyes are shuttin



naw, go ahead and take a nap. Send it just whenever you get a chance.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 29, 2011)

OK folks, jump on over to the new thread!


----------

